# Noro Range ab 2015



## active-bikes (21. März 2016)

Möchte hier ein Thread eröffnen, der sich ausschließlich mit den Rangemodellen ab 2015 befasst.

Erste Eindrücke von Testfahrten mit einem Range C7.2 2016 waren sehr positiv.
Die Grundcharakteristik ist sehr handlich und verspielt, was wohl den sehr kurzen Kettenstreben zu verdanken ist. Besonders bei den S und M Modellen fallen die Streben mit 422mm und 426mm so kurz aus, wie bei keinem anderen mir bekannten Hersteller. 
Die Idee, die Norco mit den angepassten Hinterbauten im Verhältnis zur Rahmengröße verfolgt, finde ich sehr gelungen.
Natürlich geht die Handlichkeit auch einher mit etwas mehr Nervösität bei Highspeed. 
Aber jedes Rad hat eben seine eigene Charakteristik.

Wenn ihr Fragen zu Norcos habt, werde ich gerne versuchen die zu beantworten.


----------



## DH_is_FUN (22. März 2016)

Servus, hab mir ein Norco Range C7.1 2015 in S zugelegt, würde für die Hometrailrunden gern nen Flaschenhalter dran bauen, hab aber bis jetzt keinen gefunden der reinpasst... zumindest keinen der nach oben offen ist, da sich die alle nicht mit dem canecreek vertragen. 
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (13. April 2016)

Auf diese Saison hin von einem Banshee Spirfire auf Norco Range C (Gr. L) gewechselt. Und kann die "Charakteristik" handlich und verspielt bestätigen. Zwar gegen den Trend mit einem eher kurzen Reach, aber irgendwie scheint mir das besser zu passen. Das Range lässt sich einfacher bewegen (Bunny Hop, Richtungswechsel, Manual...), was auf dem Trail für mich vielfach einfach mehr Spass bedeutet. Von den immer längeren Radständen von Bikes mit "modernen" Geometrien, können doch eh die wenigsten Normalos (wie ich) profitieren, weil der Speed nicht da ist.
Bisher tolles Bike, bis auf die interne Leitungsführung, welche mich einige Nerven gekostet hatDafür siehts nun umso besser aus.


----------



## microbat (13. April 2016)

...aber wenn die Leitungen erst versenkt sind dann passt die Bude 

welche Körper- und Schrittlänge hast Du denn?


----------



## DH_is_FUN (13. April 2016)

Hat jemand nen Hauptrahmen über? in S


----------



## scnc (14. April 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> ...aber wenn die Leitungen erst versenkt sind dann passt die Bude
> 
> welche Körper- und Schrittlänge hast Du denn?


Da hast du recht.

Bin 1.81m, Schrittlänge ca. 86cm.


----------



## tiger_powers (14. April 2016)

Fand das mit den Leitungen erstaunlich leicht, im Vergleich zu andren Rahmen bei denen ich intern verlegen musst 
Von Unten nach oben ging das ganz gut, noch leichter wenn die Gabel noch nicht eingebaut ist


----------



## Nussketier (18. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich einen bahnbrechenden Unterschied zwischen den 2015er und 2016er Rahmensets c7.1 bzw c7.3?

Danke und Gruss
Oliver


----------



## microbat (18. April 2016)

Nein.
Die 2016ner Rahmen haben zusätzlich am Oberrohr zwei Muffen für das externe Kabel zur Sattelstütze.


----------



## scnc (19. April 2016)

Was noch zu beachten ist dass gewisse Rahmen nur für 1-fach konzipiert sind und daher keine Umwerferaufnahme haben.


----------



## Nussketier (19. April 2016)

Danke. Wenn dann eh ohne Umwerferaufnahme. Fahre vorne einfach und so ein ungenutzter Stummel sieht einfach nix aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (20. April 2016)

Hat jemand das Gewicht des Rahmens (am liebsten mit Unterrohrschutz und Achse) mal gewogen? Ich habs damals leider vergessen.


----------



## active-bikes (21. April 2016)

Hab einen Range Carbonrahmen 2015 in S gewogen.... mit Schaltauge, Dämpfer und ohne Steckachse..... 3140g.


----------



## scnc (21. April 2016)

Das ist doch schon mal was. Welchen Dämpfer, CC Double Barrel CS?


----------



## mähdräscher (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo!
Weiß jemand, welche Händler ein Norco Torrent in L oder XL im Laden stehen haben?
7.1 oder 7.2 ist erstmal egal.
Danke schonmal


----------



## fntms (21. Juni 2016)

scnc schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon mal was. Welchen Dämpfer, CC Double Barrel CS?



Mit dem CCDB Air CS kam meine Chinawaage auf ca. 3300g
-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/797128-norco-range-carbon-7-1-2016-large


----------



## blumully (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nächste Woche bekomme ich ebenfalls ein Range A 7.1 Modell 2016.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen max. Bremsscheibendurchmesser ich montieren darf?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luke (18. Juli 2016)

Servus! ich hab ein Range A7.1 von 2016 in XL. Ich will da einen Rock shox Monarch plus Debon air einbauen. Ich habe einen mit M/M Tuning. Jetzt meine Frage: wie viele Tokens sind erfahrungsgemäß zu empfehlen? Bin mal komplett ohne Tokens gefahren, da hats dann so gut wie keine Progression, das hätte ich gerne anders.

Danke!


----------



## luke (18. Juli 2016)

blumully schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nächste Woche bekomme ich ebenfalls ein Range A 7.1 Modell 2016.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen max. Bremsscheibendurchmesser ich montieren darf?
> Danke und Gruß


Du kannst meines wissens 200er fahren.


----------



## blumully (18. Juli 2016)

Danke!


----------



## scnc (18. Juli 2016)

luke schrieb:


> Servus! ich hab ein Range A7.1 von 2016 in XL. Ich will da einen Rock shox Monarch plus Debon air einbauen. Ich habe einen mit M/M Tuning. Jetzt meine Frage: wie viele Tokens sind erfahrungsgemäß zu empfehlen? Bin mal komplett ohne Tokens gefahren, da hats dann so gut wie keine Progression, das hätte ich gerne anders.
> Danke!



Hängt halt auch vom Fahrstil, Strecken und Gewicht ab. Daher am besten mal zur Hälfte zuspacern, fahren und bei Bedarf weiter anpassen. Jedenfalls würde ich so vorgehen.


----------



## luke (19. Juli 2016)

Ja hast natürlich recht! aber immer ausbauen und versuchen wollt ich vermeiden ;-)


----------



## active-bikes (6. Oktober 2016)

Der Thread hier ist ja ziemlich eingeschlafen!
Hier habt ihr schonmal ein paar Infos zu den 2017er Modellen.
Wir haben noch einige Ranges im Abverkauf.....

http://flowmountainbike.com/post-all/norco-2017-range-highlights/


----------



## Heiko135 (6. Oktober 2016)

hallo fahre ein Norco Range c7.1 von 2016 hab Probleme mit dem Schaltauge das sich immer vertreht und da durch die Schaltung verstellt
9 Speichen mussten auch schon dran glauben da die kette über das 42er gerutscht ist war schon x mal im laden deswegen nur bis jetzt gibt es bis jetzt keine Lösung  das Range ist ein Hammer Bike nur das Problem stört mich hat jemand Erfahrung da mit

fahre eine Shimano M8000


----------



## microbat (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Heiko135,

nein - ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Schaltauge. Die X01 Schaltung ist mit mittelfesten Sicherungsmittel montiert. Das eigentliche Schaltauge wird ja mit der Schaltaugenschraube befestigt und von einem Zapfen gegen ein zu einfaches verdrehen "geschützt". Da musste ich noch nichts daran rum schrauben und weiß nicht ob da Schraubensicherung verwendet wurde. Wie dem auch sei, an Deiner Stelle würde ich den Zapfen und den Gegenhalt auf Beschädigung prüfen und die Schaltaugenschraube sowie das Schaltwerk mit Schraubensicherung montieren. Drehmomente hierzu weiß ich gerade nicht.

 Falls Du das bereits gemacht hast und es lockerte sich die Schaltung (also nicht das Schaltauge) dann hilft ggf. ein neues Schaltwerk...


----------



## active-bikes (7. Oktober 2016)

Hatte bisher damit auch noch keine Probleme, wenn sich das Schaltauge aber trotz korrekt angezogener Schraube verdreht, wäre vielleicht die Idee Carbonmontagepaste zwischen Schaltauge und die Auflagefläche aufzubringen nicht schlecht. Das Zeug klebt ein wenig und erhöht die Reibung.


----------



## Heiko135 (7. Oktober 2016)

ja wurde alles schon gemacht das Schaltwerk ist fest und ok es liegt auf jeden fahl am Auge

jetzt prüfen sie bei Norco das Thema mal schaun was da nur raus kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (11. Oktober 2016)

Es liegt definitiv am Auge - habe mein Schaltwerk nur mit hochfester Schraubensicherung fest bekommen. Mittelfestes Loctite hat nicht gehalten. Gleiches Problem bei brandneuem Rad und brandneuem X01 Schaltwerk beim Kollege mit 2016er Norco Range C. Ist definitiv ein Problem von Norco. Denke die Paarung Stahlschaltauge und Aluschraube verträgt sich einfach schlecht. Macht man ja normalerweiße auch nicht


----------



## Heiko135 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
so für alle die auch dieses Problem mit dem Schaltauge haben,bei einem Frameset.

Norco hat für das Range C Drei Schaltaugen,eins für SRAM,eins für Shimano XTR,XT,SLX und eins für Shimano Saint.

Bei mir wurde ein Schaltauge für Sram verbaut,ich fahre aber Shimano XT.
Norco verkauft den Framekit nur mit Sram Schaltauge.
Vom Hersteller gibt es aber auch keine Beschreibung oder Erklärung das, das Framekit nur mit SRAM Schaltauge zu erwerben ist.

Selbst im Fachhandel wussten Sie nicht bescheid,das es dort Unterschiede gibt.

@Trailst4R : Das Syntace X12 Schaltauge was in Bikes verbaut wird,ist aus Aluminium.


----------



## celle0810 (9. November 2016)

Servus miteinander!

bin grad auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und auf das Range A 7.1 2016 gestoßen.
Gibt's ja grad überall im Abverkauf für gutes Geld 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch das max. zul. Fahrergewicht ist?
Außerdem wäre für mich noch interessant, ob es eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat und jemand schon Erfahrung im Park gesammelt hat?

MfG Celle


----------



## Gary Rockt (13. November 2016)

Hi,
kann mir jemand die genauen Steuersatzmaße zu einem Range 2016er Rahmen nennen?
Das wäre super.
Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## fntms (16. November 2016)

Oben IS 42 / 28.6
Unten IS 52 / 40

Schau mal auf der Cane Creek Seite, da ist so nen Headset Finder


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Dezember 2016)

Heiko135 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so für alle die auch dieses Problem mit dem Schaltauge haben,bei einem Frameset.
> 
> Norco hat für das Range C Drei Schaltaugen,eins für SRAM,eins für Shimano XTR,XT,SLX und eins für Shimano Saint.
> ...




Kann nicht der Grund sein, inzwischen sind wir zu dritt und wir fahren alle Sram Schaltwerke und haben das Framekit-Schaltauge. Trotzdem löst sich das Schaltwerk ohne hochfestes Loctite regelmäßig.


----------



## fntms (6. Dezember 2016)

War bei mir auch regelmäßig der Fall. Schaltauge war das vom Komplettbike C7.1 2015


----------



## tiger_powers (6. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich bei mir bis jetzt zum Glück noch nicht bestätigen, seit nem knappen Jahr.
Fahre das 15er C7.3 mit Sram Schaltauge ...

cheers


----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2016)

Am Range ist ab Werk 'ne SRAM Schaltung verbaut und nach über zwei Jahren lockerte sich das Teil. Vor ca. drei Monaten mit mittelfesten Mittel montiert hält es.
Am Sight war nix verbaut und da ich wusste, dass die XX1 Schaltung sich gerne lockert, das Teil gleich mit dem mittelfesten Mittel verbaut. Seit ca. zwei Jahren keinen Kummer.

...ohne mich als Klugscheisser outen zu wollen...
Verwendung Sicherungsfluid:
Gewinde müssen sauber und fettfrei sein
Mit korrekten Drehmoment festschrauben
Wenigstens 12 Stunden (mehr ist besser) die Karre einfach stehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (6. Dezember 2016)

So nachdem ich die 2017er Range Modelle gesehn hab, habe ich noch schnell ein 2016er Frameset bestellt. 

Freu mich wie schnitzel auf den Aufbau! =D


----------



## fntms (7. Dezember 2016)

Wo gibt es denn die 2017er Range Carbons zu sehen?


----------



## microbat (7. Dezember 2016)

Auf der Norco Page gibt es zwei Filmchen mit Enduro und Allmountain News zum Februar 2017.

Folgende:
http://singletrackworld.com/2016/11/norco-teases-the-new-2017-range-sight/

machten sich 'nen Kopp - was da wohl kommt.

Details erfährt man nicht wirklich.
Die LRS werden größer, die Geo vermutlich länger und flacher, sowie die Preise höher...
...natürlich ist alles besser - als je zuvor


----------



## Spielzeug (7. Dezember 2016)

fntms schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die 2017er Range Carbons zu sehen?



Beim Händler gibts einen Preorder Katalog.

Es sind aber nur Renderings.



topolino schrieb:


> Auf der Norco Page gibt es zwei Filmchen mit Enduro und Allmountain News zum Februar 2017.
> 
> Folgende:
> http://singletrackworld.com/2016/11/norco-teases-the-new-2017-range-sight/
> ...



Wie schon im anderen Thread gepostet, es gibt 650B und 29" Versionen. das 29 soll auch als "plus" Version kommen. 

Und ja, die Geo wird anders, länger und Flacher, aber der Preis ist ok. In der Schweiz kostet das Framekit nur noch 2999.- anstelle vom 2016 3399.- und kommt nicht mehr mit CC DB Air sondern mit dem neuen Fox X2 mit PP. Was durchaus Interessant ist.


----------



## Supreme88 (13. Dezember 2016)

celle0810 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander!
> 
> bin grad auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und auf das Range A 7.1 2016 gestoßen.
> Gibt's ja grad überall im Abverkauf für gutes Geld
> ...



Hallo Celle,

Ich fahre seit 2014 ein Alu Range und geh damit immer wieder gern in bikeparks. Ich selbst wiege ca. 100kg roh, was man natürlich braucht ist ein ordentlicher LRS, auch ist die Reifenfreiheit im hinterbau nicht grandios, maxxis high roller 2.4 geht rein schwalbe magic marry 2.35 nicht.
Hat bei mir bisher ohne Probleme gehalten, springe auch gerne drops damit im 2-3m Bereich. Hoffe das konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen, wenn es aber eine technische dh piste ist dann bist du mit nem DH bike schon besser bedient, Sachen wo ich das Range bevorzuge Flims, Serfaus, rote piste Brambrüesch, Klosters, Sölden, etc.

Gruss


----------



## Spielzeug (15. Dezember 2016)

Er ist da....







Partliste und Aufbaudoku kommt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle0810 (15. Dezember 2016)

Supreme88 schrieb:


> Hallo Celle,
> 
> Ich fahre seit 2014 ein Alu Range und geh damit immer wieder gern in bikeparks. Ich selbst wiege ca. 100kg roh, was man natürlich braucht ist ein ordentlicher LRS, auch ist die Reifenfreiheit im hinterbau nicht grandios, maxxis high roller 2.4 geht rein schwalbe magic marry 2.35 nicht.
> Hat bei mir bisher ohne Probleme gehalten, springe auch gerne drops damit im 2-3m Bereich. Hoffe das konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen, wenn es aber eine technische dh piste ist dann bist du mit nem DH bike schon besser bedient, Sachen wo ich das Range bevorzuge Flims, Serfaus, rote piste Brambrüesch, Klosters, Sölden, etc.
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort
Die Entscheidung ist inzwischen auf ein TREK Remedy 8 gefallen. Da ich ja eh schon ein Session  im Keller stehen habe
Trotzdem ist es beruhigend so etwas zu hören, dass es hebt vorallem ...... 
good ride


----------



## fntms (16. Dezember 2016)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Er ist da....
> 
> Partliste und Aufbaudoku kommt noch...



Sag mal sind bei dir die Gelbtöne von der Schrift zu der Farbfläche in der Mitte des Rahmen auch unterschiedlich? Bei meinem Rahmen hatten die Buchstaben einen Grünstich


----------



## Spielzeug (16. Dezember 2016)

fntms schrieb:


> Sag mal sind bei dir die Gelbtöne von der Schrift zu der Farbfläche in der Mitte des Rahmen auch unterschiedlich? Bei meinem Rahmen hatten die Buchstaben einen Grünstich



Nicht wirklich erkennbar, wenn ich jetzt genau hinschaue seh ich das die Norco Schrift über das Schwarz lackiert wurde und das Gelb halt auf weisser Grundierung lackiert wurde, deswegen könnte man da meinen das es nicht die selbe Farbe ist. ist es aber definitiv. 
find ich jetzt nicht störend. 

btw. 

hier meine bis jetzt Angedachte Partlist: (gewisse Teile sind schon bestellt)

Frame: Norco Range C7.1 2016 M
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DB Air
Gabel: RockShox Lyrik RCT3 170mm
LRS: SRAM ROAM 60
Reifen: Maxxis Hight Roller II, 2.4"
Bremsen: Magura MT7  203/180
Shifter: SRAM X01
Wechsler: SRAM X01
Kassette: e.thirteen 9-46
Kettenführung: noch offen
Kurbelgarnitur: SRAM X01
Pedale: Crankbrothers 
Lenker: JOYSTICK ANALOG CARBON 35
Griffe: ERGON 
Vorbau: JOYSTICK BUILDER
Sattel: noch offen
Sattelstütze: KS LEV 150mm


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

Ich hab ne Frage ist einer von euch das 160mm Modell mit einer 170 oder 180er Gabel gefahren?
Was sind die Eindrücke?

Gruss


----------



## microbat (17. Dezember 2016)

Das 160er und 170er Modell ist von der Geo her identisch - die haben eben nur eine längere Gabel verbaut. O.K. evtl. ist der Vorlauf der Gabel unterschiedlich...

In meinen 160er Range ist mittlerweile eine 180er Float 36 drin. Hätten eigentlich nur 170 werden sollen, aber ich bekam das Teil ohne verringerten Hub und hab's erstmal getestet, bin bisher begeistert - kleiner machen ginge ja immer noch.

Die Float baut nicht ganz so hoch wie eine Pike / Lyrik (~7mm) und gibt nicht die theoretisch möglichen 180 mm Federweg frei - ist "normal".

Wie dem auch sei, der Lenkwinkel wurde flacher und das war mein Ziel. Fährt sich "geil" - ist Bergauf natürlich ein bisschen "lenkfreudiger" aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran, dass es mit Körperspannung besser hinauf geht - is ja nix neues...

Bevor jetzt jemand wegen der Tretlager Erhöhung jammert: das Range ist so tief, das Teil ginge als Rasemäher durch. Die wenigen Milimeter höher sind im Gelände eher angenehm.

Längere Gabel ist beim C Range die einzig sinnvolle Option und flacher ist zum ballern besser.

Um den minimal verringerten Reach auszugleichen fahre ich nun mit nen 60er Vorbau (statt 50) und nen Lenker mit 8 Grad (statt 12 Grad) Krümmung. Somit passt wieder alles und mein Hintern hängt nicht ständig hinten rum ;-)


----------



## Supreme88 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi topolino,

Bezüglich geo der Rahmen war ich mir nicht sicher und zu Faul um zu vergleichen.
Ich denke, ich werde mir ind dem Fall eine 180mm dpa Lyrik verbauen, da ich doch meistens im Park bin mit dem Bike.
Hat schon Jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel im Range?
Meine momentane Mattoc mit 160mm ist mir einfach zu tief, ich glaube die ebl ist aber auch kürzer als bei RS und Fox. Sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Gabel, bis auf das Desaster mit der Pro Kartusche die immer wieder kaputt ging und der schlechte Support in der Schweiz ( musste die Gabel 3x einschicken bis Sie die Kartusche gegen ne Expert tauschten welche hält).

Gruss und RideOn


----------



## Spielzeug (21. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute, ich habe gerade ein Durcheinander mit den Innenlager Massen. Was brauch ich für ein Innenlager und Kurbel Mass? 

PF92/41mm Innenlager mit GXP Kurbel Richtig? Weil 24mm nicht 30mm Durchmesser.


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2016)

Beispielsweise:
http://www.hibike.de/truvativ-press...b-innelager-p52a0ac8e4935d6c2332c5fadf7f6ada7


----------



## Spielzeug (22. Dezember 2016)

Okay gut dann hab ich alles richtig bestellt. 

Danke


----------



## microbat (22. Dezember 2016)

...Du brauchst aber auch Werkzeug zum einpressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (22. Dezember 2016)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich erkennbar, wenn ich jetzt genau hinschaue seh ich das die Norco Schrift über das Schwarz lackiert wurde und das Gelb halt auf weisser Grundierung lackiert wurde, deswegen könnte man da meinen das es nicht die selbe Farbe ist. ist es aber definitiv.
> find ich jetzt nicht störend.
> 
> btw.
> ...



Auf mich wirkte es immer wie ne fehlerhafte Lackierung  Hatte das so als Garantie-Austauschrahmen gekriegt und dachte immer der wäre nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle für den Verkauf gekommen.

Kann die Kettenführung von 77 designz empfehlen, die wirst du bei der X01 irgendwann brauchen. Mit dem DB Air auf jeden Fall ne ordentlich flotte Schaukel Bergab. Im Uphill fand ich es immer sehr behäbig. Aber mit 46er Kassette sollte das kein Thema sein 

Zum pressfit-Werkzeug: hab in ner Werkstatt schon gesehen, wie das mit nem Gummihammer in nen Rahmen geprügelt wurde. Also wenn man die Nerven dazu hat …


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Dezember 2016)

fntms schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkte es immer wie ne fehlerhafte Lackierung  Hatte das so als Garantie-Austauschrahmen gekriegt und dachte immer der wäre nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle für den Verkauf gekommen.
> 
> Kann die Kettenführung von 77 designz empfehlen, die wirst du bei der X01 irgendwann brauchen. Mit dem DB Air auf jeden Fall ne ordentlich flotte Schaukel Bergab. Im Uphill fand ich es immer sehr behäbig. Aber mit 46er Kassette sollte das kein Thema sein
> 
> Zum pressfit-Werkzeug: hab in ner Werkstatt schon gesehen, wie das mit nem Gummihammer in nen Rahmen geprügelt wurde. Also wenn man die Nerven dazu hat …



Hab mir jetzt ne MRP bestellt. aber mal schauen, die ist ja schnell getauscht. Der Dämpfer wird irgendwann durch ein X2 ersetzt, aber wohl erst nächstes Jahr. Ich hoffe eigenltich das Rockshox mal nen Dämpfer Update vom Vivid bringt...

Das Pressfit lager bekomm ich schon irgendwie rein, ansonsten fahr ich schnell in Baumarkt und bastle mir was... 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch. 

Ist das normal das beim Framekit kein Zubehör wie Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und sonstige Kleinteile dabei sind? Beim Truax Framekit war damals alles dabei. 

Hat jemand den Rahmen mit Folie abgeklebt? wenn ja wo und mit welcher Folie. Ich getrau mich nicht die Folie auf das Carbon zu kleben.
weil es wahrscheinlich nachher scheisse ausschaut oder beim runternehmen der Lack mit kommt. Hab mir mal die BikeShield in Matt geholt.


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2016)

Anfangs war noch 'ne Reverb dabei, mit Klemme, Achse und den Plastik Teilen am Leitungsausgang. Steuerlager war nicht dabei. Abhängig vom Angebot ist ein Dämpfer dabei oder eben nicht.

Großflächig folieren kann beim entfernen den Verlust der Decals bedeuten. Ich habe kleine Stellen mit etwas Folie aus dem Kfz. Bereich abgeklebt. Der Rahmenschutz am Tretlager schützt vor den gröbsten Einschlägen, aber das "klonk" der Steine gegen den Rahmen in den "echten Bergen" ist schon unangenehm. Ob dagegen Folie hilft wag ich zu bezweifeln. Eher bei Bedarf Teile von nen alten Reifen hin drapieren...


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Dezember 2016)

ok gut, dann lass ich die Folie erstmal weg und kleb nur kleine Stellen ab.

Heute war ich noch schnell bei meinem Händler-Freund und habe die bestellten Teile abgeholt. 






Die Farben der Griffe und der MT7 passen super zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab meins schon abgeklebt.. mein voriges war nicht abgeklebt und das Teil war nach 1 Jahr ziemlich schlecht beinand, kommt halt drauf an wo und wieviel man unterwegs, ob man viel Shuttelt und mit Gondel fährt. Speziell auch Oberrohr und Kettenstreben sind schnell ziemlich zerkratzt wenn man kein Schönwetter Fahrer ist
Mein abgeklebtes das ich seit Juni fahre und rund 40 Bikeparktage oben hat und nicht geschont wurde, schaut noch viel besser aus, als das vorige nach 1 Saison.
Folie hab ich eine von easyframe shop, eine Mischung aus der dünnen Matten und der dicken Glänzenden.

Sieht aber gut Dein Range!


----------



## Spielzeug (30. Dezember 2016)

Eesha schrieb:


> Ich hab meins schon abgeklebt.. mein voriges war nicht abgeklebt und das Teil war nach 1 Jahr ziemlich schlecht beinand, kommt halt drauf an wo und wieviel man unterwegs, ob man viel Shuttelt und mit Gondel fährt. Speziell auch Oberrohr und Kettenstreben sind schnell ziemlich zerkratzt wenn man kein Schönwetter Fahrer ist
> Mein abgeklebtes das ich seit Juni fahre und rund 40 Bikeparktage oben hat und nicht geschont wurde, schaut noch viel besser aus, als das vorige nach 1 Saison.
> Folie hab ich eine von easyframe shop, eine Mischung aus der dünnen Matten und der dicken Glänzenden.
> 
> Sieht aber gut Dein Range!



Danke. Hast du evt bilder vom abgeklebten rahmen? Bin mir unschlüssig wo es gut schützt aber die optik nicht stört. 

Ich habe noch ein kleines problem mit der nabe hinten. Wenn die kette im untersten ritzel ist, klempt sie am rahmen fest. 

Nabe ist eine Sram mit xd body142mm und 10-42 kassette

Bild im anhang. Bei meiner freundin am sight carbon hats deutlich mehr abstand.


----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2016)

Das passt nicht.

Ich nehme an,
dass sich das Hinterrad bzw. die Nabe einfach in die Achsaufnahme stecken lässt und beim zuschrauben der Achse sich der Hinterbau nicht zusammen zieht - weil eben alles passt und nicht etwa irgendwelche Nabenkappen verkehrt sind.

Die für die Nabe passende XD Aufnahme wurde korrekt auf den Freilauf gesteckt...

Die Kassette wurde korrekt auf die XD Aufnahme montiert und kräftig verschraubt.

Ich weiß, eigentlich kann man da nix "falsch" machen, aber irgend etwas passt da offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Spielzeug (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Nabe misst 142mm hab ich nachgemessen. Den Hinterbau ziehts nicht zusammen. passt alles soweit. Die Kassette war schon auf dem LRS als ich ihn gekauft habe. werd mal alles zerlegen und nochmals prüfen.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (30. Dezember 2016)

Narbend zusammen,

Ichbin am überlegen mir ein Range zu holen. Fahre zur Zeit ein Antidote LIFELINE nano DH mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, doch bei 1.94m ist die L mir zu klein. Das Range gibt es ja auch als XL Version. Daher meine Frage wie groß seit ihr wenn Ihr L bzw XL fahrt und wie fühlt sich das bike an?

Danke schon mal fürs Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (30. Dezember 2016)

Bin 178 und hab'nen' M.
L ginge auch - bin eben genau zwischen den größen.
Durch mein Sight in L weiß ich, 
dass ein Range in L etwas mehr Körpereinsatz braucht um um die enge Ecke zu kommen,
in M fährt es sich halt verspielter...

Ein L soll besser in der Luft liegen (mache ich nicht - fliegen ;-) 
und geht ruhiger Bergab.

Bei Deiner Größe und vermutlich Ambitionen schnell Bergab zu fahren empfiehlt eher ein XL.


----------



## Supreme88 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Ich bin 1.86 und hane ein L mit der mattoc fühlt sich der Lenker etwas tief an. Momentan habe ich eine Mattoc montiert, habe mir nun die Lyrik in 180 DPA bestellt hoffe dadurch bessert sich mein Gefühl mit der Lenkerhöhe, denke bei deiner Grösse würde ich auf XL gehen.

Gruss


----------



## Spielzeug (31. Dezember 2016)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Die Nabe misst 142mm hab ich nachgemessen. Den Hinterbau ziehts nicht zusammen. passt alles soweit. Die Kassette war schon auf dem LRS als ich ihn gekauft habe. werd mal alles zerlegen und nochmals prüfen.



so ich glaub ich hab das Problem gefunden. Da mein Budy Speci Händler ist und ich von ihm den Roam 60 LRS habe, hatt der natürlich eine 142plus Nabe verbaut.... so nen mist, jetzt muss ich wohl einen Anderen LRS suchen, oder umspeichen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (31. Dezember 2016)

182cm, Aurum und Range beides in L


----------



## tiger_powers (31. Dezember 2016)

183cm und Range in L hatte davor M war mir zum pedalieren deutlich zu klein bzgl. Sattelstütze.
Auf dem L, trotzdem noch sehr verspielt, fahre auch viel technisches haut wunderbar hin und fühlt sich sicherer an als auf dem M.

cheers


----------



## dario88 (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues!

Weiß einer das roh Gewicht vom xl Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Januar 2017)

gesundes neues, sind die Geodäten vom Rage Carbon vs Aluminium gleich? Finde keine von der Carbonrakete auf der HP nur von der Alurakete.
Ist der Unterschied zw. C7.1, C7.2 und C7.3 nur die Ausstattung?

Danke!


----------



## dario88 (1. Januar 2017)

Ja , die benutzen bestimmt die gleichen streben


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2017)

Unter
http://m.norco.com/bike-archives/2016/range-c71/
bekommt man für alle möglichen "vergangenen" Bikes Infos.
Geo vom A + C sind gleich, nur die Austattung variiert und bedingt durch die jeweils verbaute Gabel kann es Unterschiede in der Geo geben...


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Januar 2017)

Super Danke dir! Hab ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## dario88 (1. Januar 2017)

@Spielzeug kannst du was zum Range sagen?
wie es fährt es sich im uphill?
für mich käme nur das xl in frage. Meine Lyrik kann ich auf 160 oder 170 anpassen, aber die 72,x lenkwinkel schrecken mich etwas ab..


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Januar 2017)

@dario88 
das ist doch der Sitzrohrwinkel, der Lenkwinkel beträgt 65,6
ie groß bist du, wenn du mit einer XL tendierst. habe jetzt ein haufen rahmen miteinander vergliche, vom capra, patrol, spindrift, reign, etc und habe mal nicht nach Marke geschaut nur nach der geo, das Range schein für große Leute das passendste zu sein.


----------



## dario88 (1. Januar 2017)

Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich auch - das ist klar.
Durch einen steileren LW ändert sich auch der Sitzwinkel leicht. Ich habe ziemlich lange Beine weswegen ich bei ausgefahrener Stütze extrem weit von hinten treten würde. Das hindert mich zur Zeit vom Kauf, weil ich gerne trete. Demnach ist das Range für große Leute eigentlich das schlechteste Bike (von der Geo betrachtet) weil du im steilen Uphill tief in den Federweg eintauchst.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Januar 2017)

Ok das hast du natürlich recht. Würde bei mir nicht die Rolle spielen, da trete auch gern stört mich aber nicht weiter, da ich finde das das Oberrohr und die Sitzstrebe sehr lang sind und das kommt mir entgegen. Der Rest ist wesentlich kleiner und sieht dann wieder wie ein Spielzeugrad aus


----------



## Spielzeug (1. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> @Spielzeug kannst du was zum Range sagen?
> wie es fährt es sich im uphill?
> für mich käme nur das xl in frage. Meine Lyrik kann ich auf 160 oder 170 anpassen, aber die 72,x lenkwinkel schrecken mich etwas ab..



Die Idee von Norco ist ja, das egal welche Rahmengrösse man fährt, das Bike sind immer gleich verhält und fährt.
Ich bin mein Bike noch nicht gefahren, ich bin das Range C in M mit 170mm Gabel mal probe gefahren. Da ich mein Truax als Enduro genutzt habe und damit mehr als zufrieden war denke ich nicht das sich das Range gross anders fahren wird. Ausser das es nun 650b LR hat und aus Carbon ist.

btw, bin 178 und hab Schrittlänge 85

im aktuellen Aufbau fahr ich testweise mal ein 35mm Vorbau.

Aufbaustatus: Leider wirft mich der falsche LRS in meinem Fertigstellungszeitplan recht zurück. Bin mir am überlegen ob ich direkt einen anderen LRS kaufen soll. 

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Robust und Leicht. Hatte bis jetzt immer Mavic Crossmax SX Seit 2010 ohne Probleme gefahren. Aber das Gelb passt nicht zum Bike und wär wohl zu viel des Guten..


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2017)

Syntace MX35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (2. Januar 2017)

Fahre seit ein paar Wochen einen Aufbau aus den Hope pro evo 4 + ZTR Flow MK3 bin soweit sehr zufrieden


----------



## dario88 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich fahr Hope mit spank Race 28mm innen. Sehr zu empfehlen. Die ztr mk3 gehen aber genauso gut!


----------



## Deleted 200775 (2. Januar 2017)

DT Swiss EX471 mit/von Pancho Wheels
~1800g um 350€

Leicht, günstig und bekommt man überall schnell Ersatz


----------



## Pigeon (2. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand sein Range C in Größe L los werden will. Bitte hier melden. Gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (2. Januar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Falls jemand sein Range C in Größe L los werden will. Bitte hier melden. Gracias



im Bikemarkt gibts ein paar in "L" neu oder gebraucht. 



Eesha schrieb:


> DT Swiss EX471 mit/von Pancho Wheels
> ~1800g um 350€
> 
> Leicht, günstig und bekommt man überall schnell Ersatz



Naja leicht find ich das jetzt nicht gerade aber noch ok für Alus. 

sind halt immer so die klassischen LRS die genannt werden. Gut und bewährt.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (2. Januar 2017)

Stimmt für einen Enduro Laufradsatz nicht besonders leicht, fahr auch die selbe Kombi am Dh (mit anderen Reifen halt).. Aber beweg das Range auch hauptsächlich bergab und wenn Touren dann nur mit guten Abfahrten, deshalb gehen da Felgen auch regelmäßig drauf. Deshalb auch die in meinen Augen preiswerteste Kombi, und da ich nur 20km zu Pancho hab sind Ersatzteile auch unverzüglich verfügbar.


----------



## dario88 (3. Januar 2017)

Wäre klasse wenn nochmal jemand etwas zur uphill Tauglichkeit bzgl effizient usw sagen könnte, Danke


----------



## tiger_powers (3. Januar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Falls jemand sein Range C in Größe L los werden will. Bitte hier melden. Gracias



spiele mit dem Gedanken, falls Interesse besteht gern pn


----------



## microbat (3. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn nochmal jemand etwas zur uphill Tauglichkeit bzgl effizient usw sagen könnte, Danke



Hi - Du solltest dazu schreiben:
bei Rahmen in XL mit langer Sattelstütze und entsprechend flachen Sitzwinkel...

So viele "Riesen" werden hier nicht aktiv sein und eine Antwort könnte dauern.

Mein Range in M fahre ich mit 'nen generell straff eingestellten Float x2 und beim normalen sitzenden uphill verpufft sehr wenig Energie im Dämpfer. Soll bedeuten, der Hinterbau bewegt sich nicht wirklich. Mittlerweile fahre ich mit 'nen ovalen Kettenblatt, welches einen nahezu gleichbleibenden Kettenzug begünstigt und noch mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk bringt.
Beim stehend sich hinauf drücken kommt natürlich etwas Bewegung hinein... - aber das ist normal, sonst wäre es ein Hardtail.

Mittlerweile gibt es den x2 mit "Beruhigungs-Hebelchen" und bei entsprechender Abstimmung sollte auch bei ungünstiger Lastverteilung Ruhe im Fahrwerk sein... ohne Probefahrt ist aber "nix g'nau's g'wiss".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (10. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn nochmal jemand etwas zur uphill Tauglichkeit bzgl effizient usw sagen könnte, Danke


Ich hatte das Range C7.1 2015 in L und fand das bei 188 cm auf jeden Fall zu klein. Mit Cane Creek DB Air und CS an und 30 vorne und 42 hinten kletterte es schlechter, als das Giant Reign mit 32 und 42 mit Monarch Plus und offener Druckstufe.


----------



## Pigeon (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen ein Range C 7.2 mit Pike, monarch Plus rc3 und 2x10 (oldschool)  erstrampel mir das meiste selbst aufzubauen. Fährt das hier jemand so und kann etwas zu bergauf,bergab, verspieltheit sagen. Vielen Dank


----------



## dario88 (13. Januar 2017)

Ich denke das Rad ist für 2x10 optimal.
auf linkage Design sieht man, dass es mit 26/x sehr effizient bergauf und mit 36/x effizient bergab, sprich AS unter 100% läuft. Hierbei sollte man entsprechende Dämpfer Abstimmung berücksichtigen. Sprich mehr low Speed oder weniger sag.

Ich baue meins mit ner 160/170 Lyrik auf. Erstmal auf 160mm. Wird vermutlich reichen. Mein Nicolai war mit 65 grad 80% Overkill.
1x11 mit oval 34er, könnte dann etwas Schaukeln bergauf aber da sollte der float x2 helfen.
Mit Glück lande ich bei 13,5/6kg
Restliche Parts poste ich dann wenn es fertig ist.


Stop:
Meine Aussage war nicht ganz korrekt. 2x10 ist nicht ganz optimal. Ab 30 abwärts hast du Zuviel anti squat und der Dämpfer will sich ausdehnen durch den kettenzug. Bei 32/34 kommt es dann an die 100% , was gute tret effizienz bedeutet.


----------



## fntms (13. Januar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen ein Range C 7.2 mit Pike, monarch Plus rc3 und 2x10 (oldschool)  erstrampel mir das meiste selbst aufzubauen. Fährt das hier jemand so und kann etwas zu bergauf,bergab, verspieltheit sagen. Vielen Dank



Bergab war's mit CCDB Air das beste Bike das ich bisher hatte. Laufruhe war nicht überragend, aber es hat eine super Beschleunigung und liegt eher auf der verspielteren Seite. Kannst an jeder Wurzel gut abziehen und in der Luft lag es sehr leicht.
Bergauf merkt man Pedalrückschlag. Hier hatte ich den Eindruck, dass recht viel Energie draufgeht. Ob es mit 2x10 besser wird, kann ich schwer beurteilen. 
Über diesen Pedalrückschlag ließ sich aber während der Fahrt auf dem Trail unglaublich viel Pop aufbauen und teils sogar Geschwindigkeit generieren.
Wenn ich Noten vergeben müsste, würde ich sagen: Bergauf ausreichend, Bergab sehr gut. Qualität und Garantieabwicklung hat mich jedoch leider nicht überzeugt.


----------



## dario88 (13. Januar 2017)

fntms schrieb:


> Bergab war's mit CCDB Air das beste Bike das ich bisher hatte. Laufruhe war nicht überragend, aber es hat eine super Beschleunigung und liegt eher auf der verspielteren Seite. Kannst an jeder Wurzel gut abziehen und in der Luft lag es sehr leicht.
> Bergauf merkt man Pedalrückschlag. Hier hatte ich den Eindruck, dass recht viel Energie draufgeht. Ob es mit 2x10 besser wird, kann ich schwer beurteilen.
> Über diesen Pedalrückschlag ließ sich aber während der Fahrt auf dem Trail unglaublich viel Pop aufbauen und teils sogar Geschwindigkeit generieren.
> Wenn ich Noten vergeben müsste, würde ich sagen: Bergauf ausreichend, Bergab sehr gut. Qualität und Garantieabwicklung hat mich jedoch leider nicht überzeugt.



Welches kb bist du vorne gefahren ?


----------



## fntms (13. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich baue meins mit ner 160/170 Lyrik auf. Erstmal auf 160mm. Wird vermutlich reichen. Mein Nicolai war mit 65 grad 80% Overkill.
> 1x11 mit oval 34er, könnte dann etwas Schaukeln bergauf aber da sollte der float x2 helfen.
> Mit Glück lande ich bei 13,5/6kg
> Restliche Parts poste ich dann wenn es fertig ist.



Ich lag beim C 7.1 mit XX1 Gruppe (30er KB), Pike und Flow EX tubeless bei 13,5kg inkl. 350g Pedale. Mit nem sehr leichten LRS könnte das klappen. Ich fand der Lenkwinkel hätte gerne ne Ecke flacher sein können, aber ist ja immer subjektiv. Das Range ist ja eher kurz und wendig. War mit 160er Pike bei 66 Grad



dario88 schrieb:


> Welches kb bist du vorne gefahren ?


30. 32er Oval wäre interessant gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (13. Januar 2017)

Ok, dann werden es vllt eher 13.7kg aber das ist auch völlig ok. 

Mit 34 oval sollte sich der AS Bereich relativieren. 

Zur Not kann ich die Lyrik auf 170mm anpassen.


----------



## fntms (13. Januar 2017)

Müsste man halt mal testen. Meins kam mit 30er KB - ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Norco weiß was die verbauen


----------



## Pigeon (13. Januar 2017)

Garantieabwicklung mit Problemen hört sich nicht so prickelnd an


----------



## fntms (14. Januar 2017)

Nach drei Monaten Einsatz habe ich einen Riss der Carbonfasern im Sitzrohr bemerkt. Abwicklung über einen Norco Händler (bzw. über diesen nach Kanada) hat über einen Monat gedauert. Rahmen kam neu zurück, leider in der hässlichsten Farbe 2016. Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (14. Januar 2017)

Das ist ja leider kein Einzelfall.. kommt bei Specialized, Trek etc auch vor, echt schwach sowas

Hast Du kein gleichwertiges Ersatzrad von Deinem Händler bekommen in dem einen Monat Wartezeit?


----------



## dario88 (14. Januar 2017)

eben. auch bei canyon etc.
die großen hersteller verbauen bei den günstigeren modellen nur das mindeste, um möglichst viel gewinn zu machen. Sie wissen vielleicht was gut ist, verkaufen es aber nicht.


----------



## fntms (14. Januar 2017)

Eesha schrieb:


> Das ist ja leider kein Einzelfall.. kommt bei Specialized, Trek etc auch vor, echt schwach sowas
> 
> Hast Du kein gleichwertiges Ersatzrad von Deinem Händler bekommen in dem einen Monat Wartezeit?


Kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen: nach über drei Jahren am Stumpjumper Evo riss an der hinteren PM Aufnahme. Die Ersatzstrebe war in einer Woche am Bike. War zwar auch nicht die gleiche Farbe, aber immerhin im neutralen Schwarz das zum Rest passte. Alles ohne hin und her, oder Geschwafel. Das lief in dem Fall mit dem Ränge auch nicht ganz reibungslos.
Ersatzrad habe ich nicht angesprochen, war mir in dem Fall aber auch nicht wichtig.



dario88 schrieb:


> eben. auch bei canyon etc.
> die großen hersteller verbauen bei den günstigeren modellen nur das mindeste, um möglichst viel gewinn zu machen. Sie wissen vielleicht was gut ist, verkaufen es aber nicht.


In dem Preissegment bitte keine Vergleiche mit Canyon usw ...
Das Range kommt in den beiden Topversionen seit 2015 durch die Bank weg mit 30er KB. Dann würde Norco ja ein Kettenbblatt an ihre Aushängeschilde bauen, das die Bikes in ihrer Funktion limitiert, wenn man deiner Theorie folgt.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (14. Januar 2017)

fntms schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen: nach über drei Jahren am Stumpjumper Evo riss an der hinteren PM Aufnahme. Die Ersatzstrebe war in einer Woche am Bike. War zwar auch nicht die gleiche Farbe, aber immerhin im neutralen Schwarz das zum Rest passte. Alles ohne hin und her, oder Geschwafel. Das lief in dem Fall mit dem Ränge auch nicht ganz reibungslos.
> Ersatzrad habe ich nicht angesprochen, war mir in dem Fall aber auch nicht wichtig.



Ja das hängt auch stark vom Händler ab, hab bei Specialized Händlern schon erlebt, dass sich da viel Zeit gelassen wurde und die Angebote welche Tauschrahmen in Frage kämen lächerlich waren.
Wiederrum gibts bei anderen Händler sofort einen neuen Rahmen oder Bike während der alte erst eingeschickt wird. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man gute Connection zum Händler hat und der wiederrum zum Vertrieb, dann gehen oft plötzlich ganz andere Dinge


----------



## fntms (14. Januar 2017)

Da ist natürlich was dran. Sowohl der Händler, von dem ich das Rad hatte, noch der bei dem ich es als Reklamtionsfall abgegeben habe, hatten in dem Fall keinen Einfluss auf die Rahmenauswahl. Als Kunde will ich ja nicht erst den BFF Buddydealer vom Vertrieb finden müssen, sondern seitens Norco fair behandelt werden.
Mir ist klar, dass man in Garantiefällen keinen Anspruch auf die Wunschfarbe hat. Nur habe ich mich bewusst für ein 2015 C7.1 ohne Umwerferaufnahme und Leitunslöcher im Oberrohr entschieden und dafür auch einen gewissen Aufpreis in Kauf genommen. Habe dann einen 2016 C7.1 Rahmen zurück gekriegt, der ein 2015er C7.2 ist. Fand ich in Kombination mit der schrillen Farbe, Grund genug mich von dem Rahmen zu trennen. Der neue Besitzer ist bisher aber happy damit. Das muss fairerweise auch erwähnt werden.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (14. Januar 2017)

Ja das ist Seitens Norco keine feine Sache, aber wie Du gesagt hast sind sie damit (genau wie die anderen Marken) im Recht. Aber dann kann immernoch der Händler Dir einen anderen Rahmen anbieten/bestellen und Deinen Tauschrahmen verkaufen. Wenn der Händler nicht bereit ist, gewisse Vorzüge zu bieten wenn ich regelmäßig bei ihm einkaufe, sieht er mich nie wieder. Dafür bin ich aber auch gewillt regelmäßig einen Patzen Geld dort zu lassen, den ich sonst "bequem" übers Internet ausgebe.
Ich habe auch mehrere Händler in der Vergangenheit erlebt die in meinen Augen einfach schlecht waren (von den Preisen und Leistungen). Mittlerweile habe ich nach langer Suche einen kompetenten Mann gefunden. Wegen ihm bin ich auch auf Norco gewechselt (bestellt mir Komplettbikes und verkauft auf eigene Hand die Anbauteile, weil ich mir eine bestimmte Rahmenfarbe einbilde und ist preislich dann unter dem Preis eines regulären Framesets) und habe es nicht bereut, wie jetzt aber die Marke sich genau verhält bei Garantiefällen weiß ich nicht weils nicht meine Sorge ist und sein muss.
Aber egal, sorry bin jetzt schon weit am Thema vorbei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (20. Januar 2017)

@fntms 
Das hat mit Direktvertrieb nichts zu tun. Ich kenne so Geschichten auch von Trek, Speci etc. Im Prinzip kann man überall Pech haben.
Aber ich verstehe dich und kann dich absolut nachvollziehen.

Bezüglich des Kettenblatts, meine Theorie ist gestützt auf linkage.design sowie andrextr aus youtube. Die beiden belegen die These anhand von Kennlinien. Wie es in der Realität aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wenn ich in 2-3 Wochen ein paar Runden gedreht habe, berichte ich nochmal.


----------



## Pigeon (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo, jemand einen guten Tip für ein gutes passendes pressfitlager für Shimano xt 2x10 Kurbel 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT-X703F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeon (24. Januar 2017)

Welche absenkbaren Sattelstützen 150 mm verwendet ihr bei Größe L Range C?


----------



## dario88 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hab ne raceface dropper in 150mm. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## fntms (24. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> @fntms
> Das hat mit Direktvertrieb nichts zu tun. Ich kenne so Geschichten auch von Trek, Speci etc. Im Prinzip kann man überall Pech haben.
> Aber ich verstehe dich und kann dich absolut nachvollziehen.
> Bezüglich des Kettenblatts, meine Theorie ist gestützt auf linkage.design sowie andrextr aus youtube. Die beiden belegen die These anhand von Kennlinien. Wie es in der Realität aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wenn ich in 2-3 Wochen ein paar Runden gedreht habe, berichte ich nochmal.


Ja stimmt, einen miesen Händler findet man mit etwas Pech leicht. Ich habe mich nur an dem Vergleich mit Canyon etwas gestoßen 
Genau, berichte gerne mal - würde mich interessieren, wie es im Einsatz ist!



Eesha schrieb:


> Ja das ist Seitens Norco keine feine Sache, aber wie Du gesagt hast sind sie damit (genau wie die anderen Marken) im Recht. Aber dann kann immer noch der Händler Dir einen anderen Rahmen anbieten/bestellen und Deinen Tauschrahmen verkaufen. Wenn der Händler nicht bereit ist, gewisse Vorzüge zu bieten wenn ich regelmäßig bei ihm einkaufe, sieht er mich nie wieder. (...)


Das war dann letztendlich auch die Konsequenz, die ich bezogen habe. Schade eigentlich, aber besser als sich weiter rumzuärgern.


----------



## Pigeon (25. Januar 2017)

Klappern die innenverlegten Züge? 
Hatte bisher ein Giant und da war das auf die dauer ziemlich nervig.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT-X703F mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (25. Januar 2017)

Am Range & Sight klappert nix...
...und ich bin da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## fntms (26. Januar 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Klappern die innenverlegten Züge?
> Hatte bisher ein Giant und da war das auf die dauer ziemlich nervig.


Es gibt keine inneren Rohre für die Leitungen. Wenn die Leitungen nicht auf Spannung sind, klappern die Leitungen genauso wie bei Giant. Wobei die Plastikfassungen etwas weniger anfällig sind als die Gummiteile bei den aktuellen Giant Rädern.


----------



## Spielzeug (26. Januar 2017)

Nach dem ich heute meine erste keine Testfahrt mit noch nicht ganz fertigem Aufbau gemacht habe. Muss ich sagen, es ist ein Traum!

klar komm ich mit einer CC Schlampe besser und schneller den Berg hoch, aber das will ich nicht. Was nützt mir ein schnelles Bike berghoch wenn die Kondition fehlt? =D  

Aber ich denke das kommt richtig gut mit dem Range und ich kann das Truax wieder für in den Park nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich mach am Samstag auch ne Testfahrt


----------



## Pigeon (26. Januar 2017)

Is hier jemand mit 2x10 unterwegs oder kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Muss auf die Antriebsseite ein spacer beim Innenlager verbaut werden. Sorry für die ganzen fragen. Wird mein erster Eigenaufbau


----------



## Spielzeug (26. Januar 2017)

Shimano Pressfit gibt es für 89.5 oder 92mm Gehäusebreite. Der Spacer ist 2.5mm dick. Da das Norco 92mm Gehäusebreite hat würd ich mal ohne Spacer montieren, hatte aber seit 2009 keine Shimano Komponenten am Bike.

hilft auch immer mal weiter bei so Fragen: http://www.norco.com/img/archives/2016/bike-spec-sheets/range-carbon.pdf


----------



## Pigeon (26. Januar 2017)

Mille grazie!


----------



## Spielzeug (26. Januar 2017)

prego oder so... Fotos wäre der Neugierde halber auch schön!


----------



## Pigeon (26. Januar 2017)

Falls es ein Rad wird, gibts Fotos

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT-X703F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (27. Januar 2017)

Ausgangspunkt


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand einen CC DB mit ca 85kg nacktgewicht im Range und kann was zum Thema Federhärte sagen? Schwanke zwischen 400 und 450!


----------



## dario88 (30. Januar 2017)

Bin jetzt mal paar runden gefahren.
Liegt gut und lässt sich schön fahren. Setup ist noch nicht gefunden aber ist doch deutlich straff abgestimmt. Ändert sich aber bestimmt noch wenn die härteren Trails Schnee frei werden 

Hab die Lyrik auf 160cm
Ca. 15%
Hinten den x2 mit 25% und mittlerer druckstufe. Laut Waage liegt das Gewicht bei 13.0kg was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt. Ich schätze eher 13.7kg

Uphill bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Im stehen ließ es sich aber angenehm beschleunigen- hab ordentlich rein gezimmert.


@Trailst4R 
Da der Druck im Vergleich zum Ion übernommen werden könnte würde ich dir mindestens zur 450er raten


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2017)

@dario88 Was meinst du mit Ion und Druck übernehmen? Da stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch. Laut Federrechner auf der cane creek Homepage bin ich genau zwischen 400 und 450!

Die Nukeproof Sls sehen aber nach einer günstigeren Alternative mit 425lbs aus! Denke das könnte ein Mittelweg sein.


----------



## dario88 (30. Januar 2017)

sorry hab mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. was ich sagen wollte: mit 80kg bin ich mit 425lbs bei ca. 29/30%. ich würde eher in Richtung 25% gehen und dafür etwas weniger druckstufe fahren.


----------



## Supreme88 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin gerade am wieder zusammenbau meines 2015 Alu Rahmens.
Nun bin ich leider nicht sicher wie die Unterlagsscheiben bei der Sitzstrebenbefestigung an der Wippe montiert werden müssen.
Ich habe nun 2 Spacer auf der Innenseite montiert, kann mir jemand sagen wie es original ist?
Je einer pro Seite?


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Januar 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> sorry hab mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. was ich sagen wollte: mit 80kg bin ich mit 425lbs bei ca. 29/30%. ich würde eher in Richtung 25% gehen und dafür etwas weniger druckstufe fahren.



Auch mit der Nukeproof SLS Feder?


----------



## dario88 (6. Februar 2017)

Bin nun auch mal ein paar Runden gefahren. Hier und da noch ne Anpassung bzgl. Fahrwerk und Cockpit aber sonst ziemlich geil. Macht Laune..
Bergauf bin ich etwas gestreckter was ich im unteren Rücken gemerkt habe, aber sonst schön poppy und dennoch genügend Laufruhe..


----------



## maggot602 (9. Februar 2017)

Gibt es jemand im Raum München mit einem Range in Größe L. Wenn ja würde es mir sehr helfen, wenn ich mich einmal kurz draufsetzen darf. Cheers, Philipp


----------



## Pigeon (11. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand evtl. 2 zu viel davon und würde die verkaufen?

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (13. Februar 2017)

Sollte jeder Norco Händler auf Lager haben, musste bei meinem Framekit auch welche Nachkaufen weil zu wenig dabei waren...


----------



## microbat (14. Februar 2017)

Das Teil in deinen Händen gibt es in einer Größe. Das Teil welches hineingesteckt wird gibt es in zwei verschiedenen Größen - für Schalthüllen (4 mm) und Bremsleitungen (5 mm). Nur so als Tipp beim bestellen 

Gib bitte bescheid, wo du welche bekommen hast. Die inneren Fittings lösen sich bei mir gerne auf...


----------



## Pigeon (14. Februar 2017)

Guter Tip, danke


----------



## Spielzeug (19. Februar 2017)

Hab das schöne Wetter die Tage genutzt und das Bike mal richtig ausgefahren. Leider wars zwar von oben schön, aber von unten doch rechts nass... 

Naja, dafür konnte ich es heute bei waren 10° C und Sonne wieder sauber machen und dabei gleich mal ein paar Fotos mit der DSLR gemacht. 

btw. was habt ihr gegen das klappern der Leitungen gemacht? nervt jetzt nicht so sehr, kann aber sein das es mich bei längeren Abfahrten dann noch etwas stört...


----------



## microbat (20. Februar 2017)

Wo klappern die Leitungen?

Am Lenker habe ich so schicke Abstandshalter von Avid. Kabelbinder täten es auch, sind aber nicht beweglich.

Im Rahmen klappert bei mir nichts und ansonsten sind die ausenliegenden Kabel am Rahmen fixiert.

Mein Range ist - abgesehen vom Freilauf  Geklacker und NW Kettenblatt / Ketten Gerassel - leise. Letzteres nervt...


----------



## Spielzeug (20. Februar 2017)

hmm muss mal noch etwas rum probieren. Ist mein erstes Plastik Fahrrad...


----------



## fntms (21. Februar 2017)

Manche behelfen sich mit Kabelbindern im Rahmen. Diese halten (jedoch auch nicht garantiert) die Leitungen im Rahmen "in der Luft".
Ansonsten musste ich gegen das Klappern regelmäßig die Züge auf Spannung bringen, weil nichts dauerhaft geholfen hat.


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Februar 2017)

So das Range ist nun ganz fertig. Gestern noch das die neue KS LEV mit Spezi Remote eingebaut und das hintere Laufrad passt nun auch dank anderer Nabe.

Das Klappern müsste jetzt auch weg sein, hab die Züge nachmals besser angepasst und die Leitung von der KS ist nun ja auch fest. die war vorher nur eingezogen aber nicht festgemacht. 

mit 13.4kg bin ich auch voll im Rahmen.


----------



## fntms (26. Februar 2017)

Mach mal Gabel gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (26. Februar 2017)

fntms schrieb:


> Mach mal Gabel gelb



Ach nee... ich finds cooler wenns "out of the box" ohne Custom Decals gut zusammen passt. Gelbe Decals auf der Gabel wär mir zu viel...


----------



## Pigeon (13. März 2017)

Wie viel SAG wird beim Range gefahren 30%?


----------



## Pigeon (13. März 2017)

Kackhandyfotos und Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, Feintuning folgt die Tage


----------



## microbat (13. März 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Wie viel SAG wird beim Range gefahren 30%?



Hängt vom Dämpfer Deinen Gewicht und Vorlieben ab - aber 30 % wären mir zu plüschig.


----------



## dario88 (13. März 2017)

25%
10% vorne


----------



## Pigeon (13. März 2017)

[emoji106] Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (14. März 2017)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Kackhandyfotos und Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, Feintuning folgt die Tage
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 584212



Stimmt da was nicht mit der Gabel? der Konus sitzt irgendwie nicht richtig. 

Ich fahr 30/30 hab aber vorne 2 Tokens drin. 30% muss nicht plüschig sein...


----------



## Chem13 (14. März 2017)

Moin melde mich auch mal als Range fahrer, ich fahr 25/25 vorne mit 2 Tokens bei ca. 105kg fahrbereit ;-)


----------



## dario88 (14. März 2017)

Fahre vorne ohne Token mit 105 psi bei 80kg. Hinten teste ich jetz mal nur 2 spacer anstelle der 4 für etwas mehr linearität. Ich habe sowieso meistens 10 oder 15mm Luft hinten.
Bei 25% sag auf steilen Trails hat man hinten doch recht wenig grip dadurch das der Hinterbau wenig verhärtet Durch das bremsen.


----------



## Pigeon (16. März 2017)

Besseres Foto vielen Dank an die Community für die hilfreichen Tips! Wir werden viel Spaß haben


----------



## microbat (16. März 2017)

...aber lass das WD48 wech, sofern du nichts entrosten musst.
Für die Kette: innotech 105
Für Lager: Lagerfett
Für gleitende Rohre: Gabelöl


----------



## Deleted 200775 (17. März 2017)

Für die Bremsen 

Btw: vorne mit AWK 15%, hinten 20% (Vivid Air)


----------



## Trailst4R (22. März 2017)

Hat jemand n Double Barrel Coil im Range und kann mir mal sein Setup verraten? Will am Wochende meine smit dem Coil IL ausstatten und dann einige Setups ausprobieren.


----------



## Chem13 (22. März 2017)

Kurze frage die Dämpferlängen bei den Carbon und Alu Modellen von 2015 sollten soch die selben sein, oder? Kann mir jemand sagas was ich für ein Dämpfermaß brauche? Würde gerne meinen ollen Fox lappen da raus schmeißen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Spielzeug (22. März 2017)

Im angehängtem PDF steht alles wichtige drin.


----------



## Chem13 (27. März 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen, vielleicht kann mir ja von euch noch mal jemand helfen. Erst mal vielen dank für die Spezifikationen die haben mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt stehe ich davor mir den neuen Dämpfer zu besorgen. In der Spec ist der Monarch mit M/L tune ab werk verbaut. Da ich aber Fahrbereit ca. 105 kg auf Rad wuchte wäre es da nicht sinnvoller einen Monarch mit M/M tune zu verbauen? 

Gruß
C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (27. März 2017)

Mein Monarch Plus RC3 (high Volume) aus dem Range von 2014 (orange) ist mit Tune M/M.

Das Teil ist käuflich, Preis derzeit keine Ahnung. Mit Buchsen passend zum Range.
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN senden.

Mir war das Teil zu "lasch" und wurde 2016 "getunt", war mir aber dann immer noch zu "wenig" Dämpfer.

Meine Empfehlung = Float x2 oder wenn der zu kompliziert erscheint 'nen Float x.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (27. März 2017)

Chem13 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen, vielleicht kann mir ja von euch noch mal jemand helfen. Erst mal vielen dank für die Spezifikationen die haben mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt stehe ich davor mir den neuen Dämpfer zu besorgen. In der Spec ist der Monarch mit M/L tune ab werk verbaut. Da ich aber Fahrbereit ca. 105 kg auf Rad wuchte wäre es da nicht sinnvoller einen Monarch mit M/M tune zu verbauen?
> 
> Gruß
> C



Hm, welcher Tune verbaut werden sollte hängt eher vom Rahmen und dessen Kinematik zusammen als mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers.. Ich persönlich würde Dir eher zur M/L raten, fahr einige Zeit und dann kannst Du immer noch umshimen (und z.B. eine Zwischenstufe zwischen M und L verbauen)


----------



## Chem13 (27. März 2017)

Hey, erst mal danke für eure antworten, mein problem bei der ganzen sache ist an nen M/M tune komme ich momentan gut dran. Ist es denn auch möglich den M/M dann in einen M/L oder Zwischenstufe zu ändern, oder?


----------



## Deleted 200775 (27. März 2017)

Ja sicher geht problemlos!


----------



## Chem13 (27. März 2017)

Dann wäre das ja ne überlegung.  Wird das dann mit Spacern über die Luftkammer geregelt?

Danke euch


----------



## Deleted 200775 (27. März 2017)

Nein bei den Tunes handelt es sich um "Voreinstellungen" der Zug und Druckstufe.. Hat mit der Luftkammer im Prinzip nichts zu tun, sondern rein mit der Dämpfung (also mit dem Ölfluss)

Spacer in der Luftkammer ändern den Verlauf der Progession des Dämpfers. Je kleiner das Volumen desto progessiver wird er, und umgekehrt. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Chem13 (27. März 2017)

O.k, dann werde ich das mal aus testen. Schlimmer wie der fox float evo den ich jetzt fahre kann's ja nicht werden...

Gruß


----------



## Spielzeug (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo? hier ist ja nix los! seit ihr hoffentlich alle am biken? 

der Aufmerksamkeit halber hier mal wieder was von uns, ja uns, den meine Bessere Hälfte hat nun auch ein Range... =)

Letzte Woche im Wallis


----------



## Pigeon (16. Mai 2017)

Was fahrt ihr hinten für Reifen und welche Breite, ich bevorzuge Maxxis. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (17. Mai 2017)

Minion dhr2 in 2.4 oder aggressor in 2.3 
Beides Dual, DD


----------



## tiger_powers (17. Mai 2017)

conti baron 2.4 project v+h


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2017)

Conti 2.4 - mk2 + xking. 

Bisher RS - jedoch wegen der erhöhten Geschwindigkeit nun wieder Protection. Bisher auf der W35 Felge, demnächst etwas breiter auf'm c33i LRS.


----------



## fntms (19. Mai 2017)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Hallo? hier ist ja nix los! seit ihr hoffentlich alle am biken?
> 
> der Aufmerksamkeit halber hier mal wieder was von uns, ja uns, den meine Bessere Hälfte hat nun auch ein Range... =)
> 
> Letzte Woche im Wallis



Das Schwarz/Blau ist einfach ne super leckere Farbkombi


----------



## microbat (19. Mai 2017)

...damit hier mal wieder was passiert...






Norco Range C in M
Die Kofferwaage meint 13,1 Kilo / FOX Float 36 (170) - X2 - Transfer / Syntace LRS C33i - #9 Pedale - Vector 20 mit 12 Grad Lenker - Griffe / Hope T3 e4 - 203 - 183 / Next SL Kurbel mit 32 KB / e13 trs+ Kassette / XO 11fach / Thomson x4 Vorbau 60mm / Bike Joke Remote / mrp KeFü / Ergon sme3 m pro Sattel / Bimmel / Conti prot. MK + XKing in 2.4 mit leichten Schläuchen.

Die beiden Bikes im Hintergrund  sind das Sight C in L (12,4 Kilo) und das Lapierre Zesty Alu in M (unter 14 Kilo).


----------



## Pigeon (19. Mai 2017)

Sehr gut geworden!! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (22. Mai 2017)

Habe mich neuerdings auch unter die Norco Piloten begeben


----------



## dario88 (22. Mai 2017)

Nice
Hier mal ein Bild von Samstag in Willingen 

Bike war im Gegensatz zu mir ziemlich gut


----------



## tiger_powers (22. Mai 2017)

Dann auch mal rein mit meinem Hobel.
Austauschrahmen C7.1 2016, rest vom "alten" Aufbau übernommen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die super schnelle Abwicklung an Volker von @mountainlove und den Top - Service von Norco!!!
this is customer care fellows !!!

cheers
Michi


----------



## Spielzeug (29. Mai 2017)

Was hast du mit der Wippe gemacht? Warum ist die bei einem Austauschrahmen schwarz? Ausserdem ist die Schraube falschrum drin.


----------



## tiger_powers (6. Juni 2017)

@Spielzeug, Wippe sowie Kettenstrebe ist vom 2015er also vom alten Rahmen übernommen.
Gefällt mir besser so. 
Habe die Muttern alle auf dieser Seite, Schraube von der andren Seite kommend. Spielt das eine Rolle ?, dachte bissher nicht da die Passungen die gleichen sind.


----------



## microbat (7. Juni 2017)

...nee is´egal, Hauptsache fest. Die Passung ist beidseitig...


----------



## tiger_powers (8. Juni 2017)

Hat sogar noch einen Vorteil meine ich , wenn du die Kettenstreben mal abenhemen musst, aber die Kurbel nicht rauskann/soll kannst du mim Maulschlüssel sauber hin.
Inbus wäre da schon etwas komplizierter auf der Seite.


----------



## pat (8. Juni 2017)

Verfügt jemand über PDF mit den techn. Spezifikationen sowie Drehmomentangaben für das Range C 2017?


----------



## pat (21. Juni 2017)

pat schrieb:


> Verfügt jemand über PDF mit den techn. Spezifikationen sowie Drehmomentangaben für das Range C 2017?


Mittlerweile habe ich es auch gefunden. Alles auf der Webseite, aber imho etwas versteckt, oder ich zu dusselig


----------



## Aragongp (25. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein Range 9.3/7.3 von 2017? Mein Händler meint die Farbe schaut in Wirklichkeit anders aus als auf den Bildern. Und ich wollte mal ein live Bild des Rades sehen. MfG Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Interesse an einem 2016er C7.1 mal bei mir im BM vorbeischaun.
Biete meins an, wg Verletzung die sich leider deutlich länger zieht als erwartet


----------



## Trailst4R (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Range haben die Horst-Link Lager nun nach 2 Saisons starkes Spiel und müssen getauscht werden. Lager habe ich da.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen wie die Lager rausgehen? Ist ja immer ein dreck bei den doppelten Horst-Link Lagern wegen dem Trennsteg in der Mitte. Bei meinem Specialized Enduro habe ich mir da einen ausgerenkt...
Gibt es Werkzeug, Tips und Tricks oder soll ich das Rad direkt zum Händler bringen?


----------



## pat (30. Juni 2017)

Eigenbau-Abzieher aus nem 8er Spreizdübel, Nuss, Unterlegscheibe und Sechskantmutter?


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Juli 2017)

Hatte ich mal beim Speci Enduroeinsatz probiert und war nicht zu gebrauchen. Habe mir jetzt den Gedore abziehen gekauft und mache mich heute oder morgen mal dran.


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Juli 2017)

Auszieher ist da jedoch bekomme ich schon den Bolzen nicht raus der da noch drin steckt und die Lager verbindet. Gibt es da einen Trick? Vielleicht der Hammerschläge habe ich probiert und dann ausziehen mit einer Hitze und einer passenden Mutter. Habe mit dem Haar Föhn auch etwas erwärmt, was leider keine Besserung gebracht hat.
Gibt es von Norco da ne Zeichnung oder Anleitung?


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Juli 2017)

pat schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich es auch gefunden. Alles auf der Webseite, aber imho etwas versteckt, oder ich zu dusselig


 Leider ist die Norco Homepage recht unübersichtlich was die Tech Docs angeht. Verrätst du wo du die Dateien gefunden hast?

 Die Dokumente für die aktuellen bikes  findet man ja aber die für die im Archiv scheinen nicht zu existieren.


----------



## tical2000 (22. August 2017)

Servus zusammen,

fahre seit einem halben Jahr auch ein Range C7.1 von 2016.
Jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass eine der Schrauben, die den Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr befestigen, locker ist.
Siehe Pfeile auf dem Foto.
Es sieht danach aus, als ob das Gewinde-Insert sich aus dem Carbon Rahmen gelöst hat und dadurch mit dreht.

Weiß zufällig einer von euch was ich da machen kann? 
Kann man das Insert neu einpressen? Muss es allerdings erstmal irgendwie raus bekommen. Ich glaube dazu muss ich den Plastikschutz "wegschneiden" und entsprechend nen neuen kaufen. 

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.







Gruß,
Timo


----------



## microbat (22. August 2017)

...wenn das Insert im Carbon "ausgeleiert" ist, dann dreht die Schraube samt Insert durch.
Somit sollte es doch möglich sein die zweite (Obere) Schraube zu lösen und den Schutz einfach abzuziehen
(Ggf. mit etwas Kraft). Sodann kann man das Insert halten und die Schraube lösen. Wenn der Schutz das Ganze überlebt hat und das Loch im Rahmen nicht zu groß ist, dann würde ich einfach eine passende Trockenbau Schraube nehmen um den Schutz wieder zu befestigen. Weitere Möglichkeit, eine Niete mit metrischem Gewinde setzen oder den Schutz verkleben. Bevor der Schutz zerlegt wird besser dessen Verfügbarkeit und Preis checken. Ich denke das Teil kostet um die 30 € und ist eher schlecht zu beschaffen. Wäre mir zu schade zum zerlegen...
Falls sich das Insert nicht aus dem Rahmen lösen lässt, dann eben prüfen ob nicht die Schraube aufgebohrt oder zersägt werden kann. Reste die in den Rahmen fallen können bei ausgebauter Gabel herausgeschüttelt werden...

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Schutz war, dass das Kunststoff wo die Schraube anliegt dünner wurde und somit der Schutz nicht mehr allzu fest verschraubt werden konnte... - mit einer passenden Unterlegscheibe hält wieder alles.


----------



## tical2000 (23. August 2017)

Servus,
danke für Deine Antwort. Ich hatte die andere Schraube schon ab und mal etwas stärker an dem Schutz gezogen. Hab da aber bissl rRespekt davor das Ding "rauszureißen".
Durch die Biegung der Schutzes sieht man nicht gut drunter. Daher ist es auch schwer das lose Insert irgendwie zu kontern. 
Schraube aufbohren ist glaube ich ne gute Idee. Das probier ich die Tage mal.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducki (23. August 2017)

Wenn Du das Insert mit herausbekommst könntest Du es auch mit Epoxy wieder einkleben...oder alternativ die Schraube weglassen uns den Schutz einfach generell verkleben (evtl. mit nem 3M Band)


----------



## BenHurd (30. August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich werde bei meinem 2016er range carbon den monarch plus gegen einen fox float x 2017 tauschen. 

Weis jemand ob ich da anderen Buchsen brauche und wenn ja welche?


----------



## microbat (30. August 2017)

klar werden andere Buchsen gebraucht


----------



## BenHurd (30. August 2017)

Hat jemand so einen Dämpfer verbaut und weiß welche Buchsen ich da brauche?


----------



## bonusheft (30. August 2017)

Für mein 2017 A7.2 habe ich folgendes von Fox gebraucht, das sollte auch für 2016 passen:

Aluminium Einbaubuchsenset 10 mm 5-teilig black/39,88 mm
Aluminium Einbaubuchsenset 10 mm 5-teilig black/22,20 mm
Bushing für 5-teilige Einbaubuchsen universal/universal

In der pdf findest Du noch weitere Details dazu.


----------



## BenHurd (31. August 2017)

Vielen dank dann werd ich die bestellen. TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (2. September 2017)

Hallo, leider hat sich mein Schaltwerk verabschiedet. XO 2x10. Trigger würde ich gerne behalten und beim Schaltwerk auf was günstigeres gehen. Jemand vorschläge? Hätte jetzt auf gx 2x10 Schaltwerk long spekuliert. Ich will nicht auf 1x11oder 1x12 umbauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeon (2. September 2017)

Ansonsten war es wieder ein Vergnügen mit dem Norco in Livigno, Bormio,...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ducki (2. September 2017)

GX ist richtig robust - kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## dario88 (10. September 2017)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Auszieher ist da jedoch bekomme ich schon den Bolzen nicht raus der da noch drin steckt und die Lager verbindet. Gibt es da einen Trick? Vielleicht der Hammerschläge habe ich probiert und dann ausziehen mit einer Hitze und einer passenden Mutter. Habe mit dem Haar Föhn auch etwas erwärmt, was leider keine Besserung gebracht hat.
> Gibt es von Norco da ne Zeichnung oder Anleitung?


hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Bei mir ist ebenfalls Spiel am Horstlink, wobei nicht die Lager fertig sind. Ich habe das Gefühl das diese Distanzscheiben "verrutschen"...


----------



## Trailst4R (11. September 2017)

dario88 schrieb:


> hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Bei mir ist ebenfalls Spiel am Horstlink, wobei nicht die Lager fertig sind. Ich habe das Gefühl das diese Distanzscheiben "verrutschen"...



Habe neue Lager rein und tatsächlich war ein Lager stark verschlissen und hatte axiales Spiel. Seit dem tauschen an dieser Stelle kein Spiel mehr.


----------



## dario88 (11. September 2017)

Ok, dann werde ich das wohl auch machen.. wie hast du es gemacht, spezial Werkzeug oder Eigenbau?


----------



## BenHurd (22. September 2017)

Hey,

Was meint ihr welcher Dämpfer passt besser ins Range:

2017 Monarch HV RC3
2017 Float x Factory 



Lg


----------



## BenHurd (5. Oktober 2017)

Hey

meine Schwinge hat ein enormes Spiel beim hintersten Gelenk.(Bei der Schraube wo 9nm drauf steht)
Die "Mutter" der Schraube bewegt sich nach vorne und hinter.(Fahrtrichtung)
Also besser beschrieben ein Spiel in die Fahrtrichtung. (der hintere Aluteil der Schwinge stoßt schon fast gegen die vordere Alu Aufnahme(Pfanne) vom Gelenk

kann es sein das hier die Schwinge ausgeschlagen ist oder passiert sowas wenn das Lager am Ende ist.

Mag es derzeit ungern zerlegen weil ich das Rad derzeit noch brauche und hab Angst das mir das halbe Lager entgegen fliegt und dann erstmal stillstand ist.

lg


----------



## microbat (5. Oktober 2017)

...ist die Schraube mit 9 Nm fest geschraubt?
...ansonsten - wenn das Teil wackelt, dann ist bereits etwas defekt und falls man damit weiter fährt, wird es nicht besser sondern fährt die Karre gegen die Wand (Sinnbildlich geschrieben ;-)


----------



## wrenon (8. Oktober 2017)

*Norco VORORDER 2017 Range Carbon C 9.1 Komplettbike - NEU! 29"*

vororder? sind die akt. verfügbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwertzui1998 (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
überlege mir ein Range zu kaufen da ich mal gerne einen Carbon Rahmen ausprobieren würde.
Aktuell fahre ich ein 2016er Commencal Meta V3 160/150mm.

Würde gerne wissen, da ich das Rad sowohl für Touren als auch Enduro Rennen nutze, wie gut es sich bergauf treten lässt?
Bergab mache ich mir da keine Gedanken, bin mir da nur nicht sicher ob es ehr bergab orientiert ist oder auch gut bergauf geht.

Danke im Vorraus

Grüße


----------



## pat (23. Oktober 2017)

Es geht bergauf.  Nicht preisverdächtig schnell, aber klassenüblich soweit ganz ok. Sitzwinkel ist nicht zu flach, auch sonst steht effizientem Klettern grundsätzlich nichts im Weg. Ist halt ein Enduro, kein CC-Bike. Fahre ein Range C9.1, Kollegen mit Nomad, Bronson, Trailfox, Spartan, Speci Enduro usw., bin sicher nicht der langsamste der Truppe. 
Der 2pos. Hebel am Fox X2 ist gut. Dämpfer wird nicht blockiert (im Sinne einer harten Plattform), sehr gute Traktion bergauf, stellt den Hinterbau aber effektiv ruhig. Range spricht sehr sensibel an, darum kommt mit dem Treten auch etwas Bewegung rein (man könnte auch noch mehr LSR geben, will ich nicht). 

http://enduro-mtb.com/norco-range-c-9-2-test/ Der Test trifft mMn den Nagel auf den Kopf, kann ich so bestätigen. Fahre aber bessere Bremsen, eine Revive und Fox Fahrwerk, dann bleiben nicht mehr viele Wünsche offen.


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Oktober 2017)

so bei mir war heute schon Weihnachten...

neu sind der Fox X2 und die DT-Swiss EX471


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Oktober 2017)

So ich habe nun den Float X2 auf meinem Hometrail gefahren und bin echt sehr zufrieden. Er wirkt mit den Standart Settings deutlich potenter als der CCDB Air. Der Climpswitch ist deutlich besser abgestimmt als beim CC. Das Bike fühlt sich im Highspeed bereicht deutlich sicherer an und der Hinterbau arbeitet spürbar besser. Gefällt mir so weit sehr gut... 

Ich habe aber immer noch dieses scheiss Klackern im Steuerrohr Bereich. Hab mir überlegt über die Leitungen einen Schaumstoffüberzug zu ziehen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es wirklich von den Leitungen kommt. oder ob es sogar die Gabel sein könnte. 

Was sind so die Erfahrungen hier bei den < 2017 Fahrern?


----------



## fntms (29. Oktober 2017)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Ich habe aber immer noch dieses scheiss Klackern im Steuerrohr Bereich. Hab mir überlegt über die Leitungen einen Schaumstoffüberzug zu ziehen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es wirklich von den Leitungen kommt. oder ob es sogar die Gabel sein könnte.
> 
> Was sind so die Erfahrungen hier bei den < 2017 Fahrern?



War bei mir auch so, allerdings nicht direkt aus dem Bereich vom Steuerrohr. Ist es denn unmittelbar nach dem Strammziehen der Leitungen weg?
Ich werde jetzt mal den Schaumstoffüberzug von Capgo in einem Giant Reign und Transition Scout mit verbauen, weil mich das bisher bei jedem Rad mit innenverlegten Leitungen genervt hat. Solange die Leitungen nicht wirklich mit einer Schraube geklemmt werden können, wird das wohl immer ein Problem sein.


----------



## Spielzeug (29. Oktober 2017)

woher hast du den Schaumstoffüberzug? habe noch nichts brauchbares gefunden...

Ja es wird nach dem straffziehen besser aber es geht nicht ganz weg. Diese Plastik Hülsen lössen sich immer, hab die mal mit etwas Isoband um die Leitung etwas fixiert, das hat aber dann zu knicken in den Leitungen geführt. Evt. ist die die Schalthüle auch zu kurz? 
Naja jetzt kommt eh der Winter, und dann wird mal alles zerlegt und getauscht.


----------



## fntms (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe diese hier bestellt: http://capgo.de/de/noise-protection_12/ sind mit 7€/2m leider relativ teuer, aber das ist’s mir wert. Die 2m sollten eigentlich für 2 Rahmen/Unterrohre reichen


----------



## Spielzeug (23. April 2018)

hallo noch wer da? 

hier ein Aufmerksamkeitsfoto von heute


----------



## pat (24. April 2018)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (24. April 2018)

Nach den ersten ca. 10 Ausfahrten hab ich mich komplett in das neue Range verliebt. Hammer wie die 29er selbst dem gröbsten Gelände den Zahn ziehen. Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung scheints keine mehr zu geben. Durchschläge des Fahrwerks hab ich noch nicht provozieren können. Mein Giant ReignX ist auf dem gleichen Trail mehrmals durchgeschlagen pro Abfahrt und das obwohl es mehr Federweg hatte.

Und das ganze bei immer noch guten Uphill-Fähigkeiten. Das Giant ist deutlich schlechter berghoch gerollt.

Hatte davor wirklich Angst ob der Schritt von einem Dher und einem Enduro hin zu einem 29er Enduro sinnvoll ist. Aber das Range dürfte für mich im Bikepark völlig ausreichen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es Landungen ins Flat auch abkann.


----------



## pat (25. April 2018)

@Toni Dark: Das Range kann was.  Geht vernünftig bergauf und wie der Teufel bergab.  Scheint leider in D einen rel. schweren Stand zu haben. Wird zu Unrecht viel weniger wahrgenommen als manch andere LT 29er.

Bis letzten Winter hatte ich noch ein 26er Demo. Das hat mit dem Norco seine Daseinsberechtigung ziemlich verloren. Einerseits kann ich einem mindestens gleich schnellen Kollegen mit seinem Demo auf der DH Piste mit dem Range genauso am HR bleiben. Andererseits fährt sich das Range mit den grossen Laufrädern so anders und für mich besser, dass mir das Demo und die kleinen Räder fremd wurden und ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte, überhaupt damit zu fahren. 


			
				Toni Dark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es Landungen ins Flat auch abkann.


Das ist der Punkt, wo du merkst, dass du effektiv weniger Federweg hast. Ansonsten hat man ja dank der großen Räder und den besseren Überrolleigenschaften das Gefühl von mehr Federweg als es tatsächlich ist. 150 hinten sind's aber immer noch, damit geht schon was. Ausserdem kann man die Landung hardtail-mässig timen, HR zuerst und abfangen. Mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig ins Flat hat einem der DHler halt noch verziehen.


----------



## Toni Dark (25. April 2018)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich hab beim Norco einen massiven Rabatt bekommen. Wenn man es sonst mit den Enduros vergleicht z.B. dem gerade neuen Cube muss man leider zugeben, dass Norcos doch ganz schön teuer sind. Oder ganz schön schlecht ausgestattet.

Da haben Firmen wie Norco bei den ganzen Versendern oder Budget-Marken (Propain, Canyon, YT, Cube, Ghost usw) halt momentan wirklich das Nachsehen.

Aber funktionieren tuts bisher saugut.


----------



## pat (25. April 2018)

In der Schweiz sind die Preise von Norco ziemlich fair und der Vertrieb ist gut und verlässlich.


----------



## Toni Dark (26. April 2018)

Ja, das kann sein. Leider hat Norco in Deutschland auch ein Schweizer Preisniveau. 

Verglichen mit den europäischen Marken sind sie da leider nicht mehr ganz konkurrenzfähig. Obwohl ich z.B. das Range wirklich genial finde und glaube, dass es mindestens auf Augenhöhe mit der Konkurrenz agiert.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. April 2018)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz.. welche europäischen Marken (außer Versender, das ist halt ein anderers Vertriebsmodel, mit Vor- und Nachteilen) sind wesentlich günstiger als Norco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (30. April 2018)

Cube und Ghost z.B. Ich würde die mal als Budget-Marken bezeichnen. Gibt natürlich auch etliche die noch teurer sind (Cannondale, usw).

Aber bei Cube und Ghost ist bei gleichem Preis einfach die Austattung besser. Und das zählt in Deutschland einfach sehr viel. Nur als Beispiel das neue Cube Enduro mit dem Norco Range vergleichen. Beim Cube bekommt man für 400€ weniger einen Carbon-Rahmen. Im Anhang findest du die beiden Austattungslisten. Cube hat sogar hochwertigere Federelemente verbaut. Der Rest ist ziemlich identisch. 

Wie gesagt, ich hab mich fürs Norco entschieden (Carbon will ich nicht, Erfahrung ist mir wichtiger, Zielgruppe passt bei Norco besser).


----------



## ThePapabear (30. April 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Aber bei Cube und Ghost ist bei gleichem Preis einfach die Austattung besser. Und das zählt in Deutschland einfach sehr viel. Nur als Beispiel das neue Cube Enduro mit dem Norco Range vergleichen. Beim Cube bekommt man für 400€ weniger einen Carbon-Rahmen....



Hi!

Das lässt sich aber auf die meisten Nicht "Budget/Versender" umlegen. Ein Trek liefert ja auch z.B. mindestens eine Stufe "niedriger" in Schaltung und Co für das gleiche Geld. Das machen die dann aber (meistens) mit ihren guten Rahmen und natürlich auch mit ihrem Namen (der kostet halt seinen Anteil) wieder wett. Über Preis/Leistung kann man immer wieder trefflich streiten, letztendlich entscheidet der eigene Wille zur Belastung des eigenen Geldbeutels....

LG


----------



## tical2000 (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von euch wie es sich mit Fahrradanhängern (in meinem Fall ein Thule Chariot Cross2) und Carbonrahmen verhält? 
Fahre ein Range und will damit und meinem Kleinen bissl durch den Wald (nur Schotterwege). 
Jetzt meinte ein Kumpel, dass ich das lieber lassen soll, weil der Carbonrahmen das evtl nicht so leiden könnte.
Weiß da jemand was oder hat Erfahrungen damit?

Danke und Gruß,
Timo


----------



## pat (3. Mai 2018)

Das kümmert das Range nicht, wenn ein Hänger dran ist. Entscheidend ist die Art der Befestigung. Mittels Klemme an ner Carbonstrebe sollte man sicher sein lassen. Mittels der passenden Steckachse sollte sich das aber technisch sauber befestigen lassen. Thule bietet ja verschiedene Thru Axles an. Ab 2017 ist Syntace Boost, ältere weiß ich nicht.


----------



## tical2000 (3. Mai 2018)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung! 
Natürlich mach ich den Hänger nicht mit ner Klemme oder Ähnlichen am Rahmen fest.
Habe mir schon die entsprechende X12-Achse von Thule besorgt. 
Ein Kumpel meinte nur, dass ich das lieber sein lasse.


----------



## pat (3. Mai 2018)

tical2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel meinte nur, dass ich das lieber sein lasse.


Und hat er diese Meinung auch mit einer Begründung versehen? 

Warum sollte ausgerechnet ein Enduro, welches prinzipiell für weit härteren Einsatz als irgendeine 0815 Karre konzipiert ist, ein bißchen Anhängerbetrieb nicht problemlos verkraften?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Mai 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Cube und Ghost z.B. Ich würde die mal als Budget-Marken bezeichnen. Gibt natürlich auch etliche die noch teurer sind (Cannondale, usw).
> 
> Aber bei Cube und Ghost ist bei gleichem Preis einfach die Austattung besser. Und das zählt in Deutschland einfach sehr viel. Nur als Beispiel das neue Cube Enduro mit dem Norco Range vergleichen. Beim Cube bekommt man für 400€ weniger einen Carbon-Rahmen. Im Anhang findest du die beiden Austattungslisten. Cube hat sogar hochwertigere Federelemente verbaut. Der Rest ist ziemlich identisch.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hab mich fürs Norco entschieden (Carbon will ich nicht, Erfahrung ist mir wichtiger, Zielgruppe passt bei Norco besser).



Du scheinst das A1 in 29" zu haben. Darf ich mal fragen, was die Kiste wiegt?


----------



## Toni Dark (5. Mai 2018)

Keine Ahnung. Und ich hab auch keine Waage im Haus. Nur Küchenwaage und dafür ist es leider zu schwer. Aber mir kommt das Gewicht nicht höher vor als bei vergleichbaren Rädern (Canyon Strive z.B).

Super leicht ist es aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Mai 2018)

Okay, danke!


----------



## tical2000 (7. Mai 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Und hat er diese Meinung auch mit einer Begründung versehen?
> 
> Warum sollte ausgerechnet ein Enduro, welches prinzipiell für weit härteren Einsatz als irgendeine 0815 Karre konzipiert ist, ein bißchen Anhängerbetrieb nicht problemlos verkraften?



Klassischer Fall von "aneinander vorbei Reden". Er dachte auch, dass ich den Hänger an ner Strebe fest mache.
Mit ner X12 Achse: Keine Bedenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (15. Mai 2018)

Servus, weiß jemand ob man das Range ALU auch als Rahmenkit bekommt?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Mai 2018)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand das Range C3, egal in welcher Laufradgröße? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das DVO-Fahrwerk macht?


----------



## pat (18. Mai 2018)

@Sanchopancho: Ich weiß nicht, ob's in D anders ist (vermutlich nicht),  in CH gibt's nur das Carbonmodell als Rahmenkit. Aluversion nur Komplettbikes.

@Rothaarsteiger: https://freeride-mountain.com/info/norco-range-carbon-3-650b-testsieger-im-freeride-magazin-0118/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Mai 2018)

Danke!


----------



## AddiP (23. Mai 2018)

Weiß einer von euch, welche max. Reifenbreite das Norco Range C Bj.2016 verträgt?


----------



## EVHD (30. Mai 2018)

Moin,
Hat jemand hier schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem Coil Dämpfer im Range? Ist der Hinterbau ausrechend progressiv dafür?


----------



## Tompfl (7. Juni 2018)

Servus möchte mir nen Range c7.1 zulegen und aufbauen, leider finde ich nirgends das Gewicht des Rahmens. Hat schon mal jemand gewogen.
Gerne auch mit Dämpfer. vielen Dank


----------



## Spielzeug (7. Juni 2018)

ich meinte es war was mit um die 3kg... evt weiss @pat mehr?


----------



## Tompfl (7. Juni 2018)

Danke, ich schreib Ihn mal an, kann doch gar nicht sein, das hier noch niemand den Rahmen gewogen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (8. Juni 2018)

So hab das Gewicht herausgefunden: 3350g incl. Dämpfer in Größe L.


----------



## Toni Dark (12. Juni 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand hier schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem Coil Dämpfer im Range? Ist der Hinterbau ausrechend progressiv dafür?


 
Denke eher nicht, dass das ausreicht. Der ist zwar recht progressiv mit dem verbauten DHX. Aber auch nicht übermäßig.

Bischen fundierter, falls du auf Kurven stehst:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2017/11/norco-range-c7-c9-2017.html


----------



## EVHD (12. Juni 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Denke eher nicht, dass das ausreicht. Der ist zwar recht progressiv mit dem verbauten DHX. Aber auch nicht übermäßig.
> 
> Bischen fundierter, falls du auf Kurven stehst:
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2017/11/norco-range-c7-c9-2017.html



Danke für deine Antwort, habe schon Vergleiche zwischen der Progression meines alten Dune und dem Range gemacht. Das Range ist sogar progressiver, beim Dune war ich mit dem DHX2 ziemlich zufrieden. Ich werde erstmal gucken wie sich der Float X2 macht, der erste Eindruck ist aber schon ziemlich zufriedenstellend


----------



## Toni Dark (13. Juni 2018)

Schönes Rad. Schreib deine Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall hier rein. Würde mich vll auch mal interessieren, ob es mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer gut geht.

Momentan würde ich meinen Luftdämpfer nicht tauschen wollen. Dafür geht er einfach zu gut.


----------



## pat (14. Juni 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Momentan würde ich meinen Luftdämpfer nicht tauschen wollen. Dafür geht er einfach zu gut.


Geht mir auch so. Float X2 und nie den Wunsch nach was anderem gehabt. 

Denke, das Range ist nicht so progressiv, dass ein Coil wegen der Kinematik von Vorteil wäre. Mit 24% aber auch nicht nachteilig. Wird noch etwas sensibler, Coil Feeling halt. Wobei der dicke Fox da für einen Luftdämpfer schon sehr überzeugend und sensibel agiert, wie ich finde.

Habe z.B. am Yeti SB5.5 zeitweise Coil gefahren. Das ist mit 10% ziemlich linear. Dennoch hatte auch Coil seine Vorteile, auf rauhen Trails wie Finale z.B. Bei Sprüngen insb. mit flacher Landung zeigte sich die fehlende Progression aber rasch. Viel HSC hilft etwas, ist aber nur Symptombekämpfung. Fährt man aber primär Wurzel- und Steinfelder, kann sich ein passend abgestimmter linearer Coil Hinterbau schon sehr gut anfühlen.

Ich weiß, dass das Norco Aurum, sowohl der "alte" Viergelenker als auch das neue HSP, eine progressive, auf Coil-Dämpfer abgestimmte Kinematik aufweisen und nicht für Luftdämpfer konzipiert sind. Norco rät ausdrücklich davon ab. (Beim aktuellen Trek Session übrigens das Gegenteil, mit Luftdämpfer ausgestattet und nicht für Coil geeignet).
Keine Ahnung, wie das beim Range ist. Aber der Umstand, dass sämtliche Versionen mit Luftdämpfer ausgestattet sind und eine Variante mit Coil nicht angeboten wird, lässt zumindest vermuten.


----------



## svenson69 (14. Juni 2018)

Noch 2 Wochen warten, dann kann ich mein neues Range C7.1 komplett vorstellen





Bin gespannt wie das Teil so läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (15. Juni 2018)

Vom Design her mit Abstand das schönste Range.


----------



## pat (25. Juni 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand hier schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem Coil Dämpfer im Range? Ist der Hinterbau ausrechend progressiv dafür?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BkdZNCsF_2x/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ljblz53fu7kv
Kannst ja da mal nachfragen wg. Erfahrungen mit Coil.


----------



## EVHD (25. Juni 2018)

Danke dir, eben auch auf Instagram entdeckt . Bin vom Float X2 momentan restlos überzeugt, bin noch nie so einen guten Luftdämpfer gefahren.

Weiß jemand hier ob man ins 29“ Rad hinten auch 203 Scheiben verbauen darf? Finde nirgendwo Informationen drüber...


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr im 27,5 Range schon seit Beginn 203er Scheiben, mit passenden Adapter kein Problem


----------



## pat (26. Juni 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Danke dir, eben auch auf Instagram entdeckt . Bin vom Float X2 momentan restlos überzeugt, bin noch nie so einen guten Luftdämpfer gefahren.
> 
> Weiß jemand hier ob man ins 29“ Rad hinten auch 203 Scheiben verbauen darf? Finde nirgendwo Informationen drüber...


Geht mir ebenso mit dem X2. 

203 passt. Z.B. mit Magura QM26. Habe ich ne Zeitlang gefahren. Power mit 180 reicht mir hinten, leichter und weniger exponiert, darum wieder gewechselt.


----------



## svenson69 (30. Juni 2018)

Endlich wieder ein Bike
Aus 2 Banshees ist ein Norco geworden. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich fährt

Anhang anzeigen 747447 

Danke an Volker von @mountainlove


----------



## pat (1. Juli 2018)

@svenson69: Schön!  Stimmiger und sinnvoller Aufbau.


----------



## svenson69 (1. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> @svenson69: Schön!  Stimmiger und sinnvoller Aufbau.



Felgendecals und die Schrift der Reifen werden noch geschwärzt, dann ist es fertig


----------



## svenson69 (1. Juli 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich was worauf man achten sollte? 
z.b lösen sich Schrauben oder ähnliches?


----------



## pat (2. Juli 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich was worauf man achten sollte?
> z.b lösen sich Schrauben oder ähnliches?


Grundsätzlich problemlos. Die Schrauben bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme haben sich anfangs nach ner Weile etwas gelockert. Dann habe ich sicherheitshalber sämtliche Schrauben an den Drehpunkten des Hinterbaus mit Loctite und DreMoSchlüssel neu festgemacht. Seither alles bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (6. Juli 2018)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Hinterachse aufmachen muss?
Finde leider nichts auf der Norcohomepage und Google spuckt auch nichts aus.
Habe es jetzt mal so gemacht, die Hülse auf der Antriebsseite aufgeschraubt und dann die Achse auf der anderen Seite rausgedreht. Passt das so? Muss die Hülse raus oder kann die drin bleiben?


----------



## pat (8. Juli 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Hinterachse aufmachen muss?
> Finde leider nichts auf der Norcohomepage und Google spuckt auch nichts aus.
> Habe es jetzt mal so gemacht, die Hülse auf der Antriebsseite aufgeschraubt und dann die Achse auf der anderen Seite rausgedreht. Passt das so? Muss die Hülse raus oder kann die drin bleiben?


Echt jetzt? Die Hülse ist das Schaltauge resp. die Schraube desselben. Bleibt also drin! Auf der Nicht-Antriebs-Seite mit nem Innensechskant die schwarze X-12 Achse rausschrauben, fertig.

PS: Schaltauge wieder montieren, gemäss Manual mit 3 Nm, was nicht viel ist. Dafür mir Schraubensicherung. So passt das. Solltest du das Schaltauge zu stark anknallen plus noch Schraubensicherung, könntest du dereinst ein Problem haben, falls du es mal wechseln musst/willst. Ist eine relativ seichte Innensechskantaufnahme in Alu...


----------



## svenson69 (8. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Die Hülse ist das Schaltauge resp. die Schraube desselben. Bleibt also drin! Auf der Nicht-Antriebs-Seite mit nem Innensechskant die schwarze X-12 Achse rausschrauben, fertig.
> 
> PS: Schaltauge wieder montieren, gemäss Manual mit 3 Nm, was nicht viel ist. Dafür mir Schraubensicherung. So passt das. Solltest du das Schaltauge zu stark anknallen plus noch Schraubensicherung, könntest du dereinst ein Problem haben, falls du es mal wechseln musst/willst. Ist eine relativ seichte Innensechskantaufnahme in Alu...



Danke


----------



## Tompfl (11. Juli 2018)

So hier mein Aufbau, erste Fahrtests zum Einstellen der Federelemente, sehr cool. Fahrwerk unglaublich satt.
Gewicht übrigens 13,4 kg.


----------



## moudi (27. Juli 2018)

Hab auch wieder ein range....
2018 C 9.2


----------



## pat (27. Juli 2018)

@moudi: Habe grad aus Neugier deine Beiträge im Capra 2018 Thread überflogen. Mir fällt grad nichts ein dazu... 

Wünsche dir mehr Glück und viel Spass mit dem Range.  Daran habe ich eigentlich keine Zweifel, bin aber als zufriedener Range Besitzer wohl befangen.


----------



## moudi (27. Juli 2018)

Danke,das werde ich habenHatte vorher auch ein 2015 range und immer zufrieden.

Das mit dem capra war dumm gelaufen....gibt bestimmt aber viele glückliche capra besitzer


----------



## Sansibar73 (29. Juli 2018)

My Range - 2017er 9.2-Rahmen plus Restekiste ergab das gezeigte. Mittlerweile hab ich aber Maxxis HR2/DHR2 drauf. Und ein neues Laufrad hinten, nachdem ich das vorige „gedroped“ habe...


----------



## Diesti (25. August 2018)

Hallo Leute! Hat zufällig wer ein Range C9 ev. sogar in Large, und würde mir messen wie tief man die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr versenkt bekommt? Hätte noch eine 200er moveloc hier, aber ich bezweifle dass sich die ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (25. August 2018)

@Diesti: Ich habe eine Revive 185 im Range C9 L und kann diese voll einschieben. Habe damals nachgemessen, glaube ca. 1 cm wäre noch Reserve.

Die Abmessungen der Revive musst selbst nachschauen. Sitze in Nauders im Hotelzimmer, WLAN ist traurig langsam, kann kaum ein PDF öffnen...


----------



## Diesti (25. August 2018)

Danke das reicht mir schon! Viel spaß in Nauders. Gruß Rene


----------



## Tompfl (5. Oktober 2018)

Die neuen Range Modelle sind auf der Homepage gelistet, sehr interessant nun mit Stahlfederdämpfer und 180 mm vorne.


----------



## pat (6. Oktober 2018)

Der vom Lenker blockierbare Super Deluxe Coil (C9.1) würde mir gefallen.


----------



## Pigeon (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

leider hat mein Rahmen einen tiefen Cut/Riss im Rahmen ( siehe Foto)vom letzten Ausflug mitbekommen. Habe denn Rahmen letztes Jahr bei Mountain Love gekauft uns ist Garantie drauf.
Hatte jemand schon Mal das gleiche Problem. Bzw. was würdet ihr machen. Flicken beim Experten, neuer Rahmen weiterfahren bin etwas ratlos.

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Momocop (9. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie hat die Ausstattung beim C3 verglichen mit 2018 ganz schön abgebaut. Yari statt die Diamand, NX statt GX usw.
Dafür ist die Farbe sehr Nice. Und Federweg vorn ist auch nun mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (10. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal mein Norco, verstehe nicht wieso die in Deutschland so selten gefahren werden


----------



## Momocop (10. Oktober 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 782151
> Hier mal mein Norco, verstehe nicht wieso die in Deutschland so selten gefahren werden




Die wissen alle nicht was gut ist....


----------



## pat (11. Oktober 2018)

Pigeon schrieb:


> ist Garantie drauf.


Mit deinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, paar aussagekräftige Fotos und kurzer Beschrieb zum Vorfall schicken. Der soll/wird dann mit Norco schauen. Registriert hast den Rahmen? 

Sieht nach Sturzschaden aus, also eher Crash Replacement und nicht Garantiefall, vermute ich. Aber einfach mal abwarten, was sie dir anbieten. Dann kannst entscheiden, was du willst.


----------



## svenson69 (13. Oktober 2018)

Nach 6 Wochen gezwungener Pause endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike
Zwar nur 15min durch die Gegend, aber besser wie garnichts.





Hab jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, die unnötigen Decals von den Felgen zu entfernen.
3,5h rubbeln dann waren sie weg.



Tompfl schrieb:


> So hier mein Aufbau, erste Fahrtests zum Einstellen der Federelemente, sehr cool. Fahrwerk unglaublich satt.
> Gewicht übrigens 13,4 kg.Anhang anzeigen 751146



Wo hast du das ganze Gewicht gespart?
Meins wiegt fast 1kg mehr


----------



## Momocop (13. Oktober 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen gezwungener Pause endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike
> Zwar nur 15min durch die Gegend, aber besser wie garnichts.
> 
> 
> ...




Wahrscheinlich schon durch die kleineren Räder


----------



## EVHD (14. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand woher ich die Dämpfer Buchse auftrieben kann? Laut Norco ist 30x8 verbaut, Fox bietet aber nur 29,97mm an...


----------



## Sansibar73 (14. Oktober 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher ich die Dämpfer Buchse auftrieben kann? Laut Norco ist 30x8 verbaut, Fox bietet aber nur 29,97mm an...


Huber Buchsen machen im Notfall welche auf Maß....


----------



## bonusheft (14. Oktober 2018)

Ob die Buchse 30mm oder 29,97mm breit ist, spielt keine Rolle. Das sind drei hunderstel mm, selbst ein / zwei zehntel wären egal.

Aber schau nochmal genau nach, welchen Achsdurchmesser Du brauchst. Die etwas älteren Range hatten alle 10mm und keine 8mm.


----------



## Tompfl (17. Oktober 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen gezwungener Pause endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike
> Zwar nur 15min durch die Gegend, aber besser wie garnichts.
> 
> 
> ...


Na die Teile in Summe sparen oft mal viel Gewicht.
Laufräder (Newmen EVOLUTION SL A.30), Reifen + Tubeless (27,5), Pedale (One up), Lenker (Syntace Carbon), Vorbau (Newmen), Bremsen (Magura MT7)


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (29. Oktober 2018)

So dann stellen ich mich auch mal vor.
Bin der Daniel, wohne auf der schwabischeb Alb und habe nun seit knapp 2 Monaten auch ein Range Carbon my2016.
Ich bin einfach nur begeistert von diesem Rad.

Zum Thema Coil-Dämpfer im Range kann ich nur sagen, es ist der absolute hammer.
Habe mir im AppStore die cane creek App runter geladen und mit ihr ein Setup gefunden dass für mich mehr als taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (30. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schönes Radl, Daniel.
Ja das mit den Coil Dämpfer muss ich auch mal in der nächsten Saison testen.
Wobei der X2 eigentlich super harmoniert.
Na mal sehen.


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (30. Oktober 2018)

Also ich hatte anfangs den Cane creek DB Air mit cs drin und war von Anfang an einfach nicht zufrieden.
Habe von Anfang an mit der Cane creek App gearbeitet, mal mit den spacern in der Luftkammer, mal ohne, war immer mies.
Liegt eventuell aber auch an meinem 100+ fahrfertig


----------



## Deleted 200775 (30. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich unterschreiben.. Mein Range Carbon gefällt mir mit 80kg mit Stahlfeder Vivid wesentlich besser als mit Vivid Air vorher!


----------



## beetle (31. Oktober 2018)

Bin ein wenig arg ernüchtert von der Qualität des 2017er Range Alu Rahmens. Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Hinterbau ist nicht 142mm, sondern 146mm. Baut man die eigentlich passenende 142mm Nabe ein, drückt es einseitig das Horstlink Lager raus. 

Sitzrohr ist nicht 30,9mm und auch nicht 31,6mm. Irgenwas dazwischen. Die Reverb ist bis zum Ende eingesteckt, sonst würde die nicht in der Position bleiben. Auch nicht mit Carbon-Paste.


Schade eigentlich. Händer sagt: Alles normal.


----------



## pat (31. Oktober 2018)

Will an dieser Stelle Indiansummer.ch, dem Schweizer Importeur von Norco, mal ein Lob für ihren After-Sale-Service aussprechen. Anfragen, telefonisch oder per Mail, werden fix beantwortet. Selbst übertroffen haben sie sich aber, als ich kürzlich mein Range Carbon auf die ungünstigst mögliche Art in die Felsen drapiert und dabei die Sitzstrebe gekillt habe. Dienstag Mail und kurzes Telefonat. Crash Replacement, klarer Fall.  Am Mittwoch hielt ich den neuen Carbonhinterbau in der Hand.  Neuer Rekord!  Und die leicht angeknackste, aber durchaus noch fahrfähige Alu-Kettenstrebe, die ich im Rahmen der Inspektion entdeckt habe, kommt auf Garantie neu (hat nichts mit dem Sturzschaden zu tun).


----------



## Pigeon (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte inzwischen schon fast 4 Wochen bei einem ähnlichen Fall. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Toni Dark (2. November 2018)

beetle schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig arg ernüchtert von der Qualität des 2017er Range Alu Rahmens. Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> Hinterbau ist nicht 142mm, sondern 146mm. Baut man die eigentlich passenende 142mm Nabe ein, drückt es einseitig das Horstlink Lager raus.
> 
> ...


Normal würd ich das sicher nicht nennen. Bei meinem passen die Maße alle ziemlich genau. Vll mal direkt per Mail bei Norco nachhaken.


----------



## bonusheft (2. November 2018)

Echt seltsam, klingt nicht so toll. 
Bei mir passt das auch alles recht gut. Nur beim Innenlagerwechsel habe ich festgestellt, dass das Gewinde auf einer Seite sehr grob geschnitzt aussah, da hatte ich mehr Sorgfalt erwartet. Bei der Montage hatte ich dann Schweissperlen auf der Stirn...
Aber bist Du sicher, dass es das Lager rausdrückt? Eigentlich kann das doch nirgendwo hin. Wenn Du im Spalt zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe was Silbernes siehst, dann sind das Distanzsscheiben. Die sind bei mir auch zu sehen.


----------



## beetle (3. November 2018)

Die Achse des Horstlinks kann sich sehr wohl raus drücken. Da sind zwei Lager drin, die in eine Richtung raus gehen. Wenn man die Aufnahme nun staucht, drückt es die Lager einseitig raus. Sieht man daran, dass die Aufnahme der Druckstrebe verschiebt und fast an der Aufnahme der Kettenstrebe schleift. Haben wir natürlich alles kurz vor dem Urlaub entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (3. November 2018)

Komisch, dann stimmt da aber einiges nicht. Sind denn die Spacer zwischen Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe verbaut? Wenn die Spacer drin sind, sitzt die Kettenstrebe press an der Sitzstrebe. Anbei die Doku für das Carbon-Range, aber die Konstruktion des 2017er Alurahmens ist genauso. Abgesehen von ein paar anderen Dicken bei den Spacern und den Lagern.


----------



## beetle (3. November 2018)

Danke für das Techmanual. Ich habe die Lager einfach wieder zurück an ihren richtigen Platz gepresst. Dann sieht links wie rechts aus, andernfalls ist der Spalt außen größer als innen. Aber nur auf einer Seite.

Du meist die Spacer am Horstlink? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind da links und rechts Spacer verbaut. Wie auch in der Anleitung.


----------



## bonusheft (3. November 2018)

Ja, ich meinte die beiden Spacer am Horstlink. Wenn es daran nicht liegt, bin ich leider auch überfragt.


----------



## Toni Dark (26. November 2018)

Immer noch absolut zufrieden mit dem Kauf. Schlichtweg geniales Rad. Sehr leise, angenehm ausbalanciert usw.


----------



## Momocop (8. Dezember 2018)

Hat denn mittlerweile Mal wer einen coil Dämpfer im aktuellen Range getestet?
Sonst muss ich wohl den Anfang machen


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Dezember 2018)

Nein, bisher nicht. Mir fällt aber auch kein Grund ein es zu tun. Hab jetzt im dpx sogar einen größeren Spacer drin. Bei einem Stahlfeder dürfte das Problem noch größer sein.

Ansonsten funktioniert der dpx schon brutal gut. An Erfahrungen bin ich aber naturlich interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auf den DHX2 umgestiegen da ich für den Float X2 schlichtweg zu schwer war. Musste bei 95kg ca 270PSI im Float X2 fahren. Mit dem DHX2 bin ich mehr als zufrieden, super geiles Ansprechverhalten und etwas bessere lockout Funktion. Der DPX2 würde mich auch interessieren.

An sich war ich mit dem Float X2 auch zufrieden, bin aber im Rad zuvor schon ein DHX2 gefahren. Einen Trunnion Coil Dämpfer aufzutreiben ist halt ne Sache für sich...




Toni Dark schrieb:


> Nein, bisher nicht. Mir fällt aber auch kein Grund ein es zu tun. Hab jetzt im dpx sogar einen größeren Spacer drin. Bei einem Stahlfeder dürfte das Problem noch größer sein.
> 
> Ansonsten funktioniert der dpx schon brutal gut. An Erfahrungen bin ich aber naturlich interessiert.



Man kann beim DHX2 auch die Endprogession einstellen


----------



## Momocop (8. Dezember 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den DHX2 umgestiegen da ich für den Float X2 schlichtweg zu schwer war. Musste bei 95kg ca 270PSI im Float X2 fahren. Mit dem DHX2 bin ich mehr als zufrieden, super geiles Ansprechverhalten und etwas bessere lockout Funktion. Der DPX2 würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> An sich war ich mit dem Float X2 auch zufrieden, bin aber im Rad zuvor schon ein DHX2 gefahren. Einen Trunnion Coil Dämpfer aufzutreiben ist halt ne Sache für sich...
> 
> ...



Ich komme mit dem DVO Topaz bis jetzt auch gut klar. Federweg wird gut genutzt und Durchschläge gibt's trotzdem nicht.
Komme allerdings Grad günstig an einen DVO Jade ran. Denke es wird ne 550er LS Feder. Oder was meinst du? Fahrfertig knapp über 100kg


----------



## EVHD (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre sogar nur eine 475 lbs Feder (94-95kg nackig). Ergibt ca. 30% Sag. Am Anfang fühlt sich das nach mehr SAG an weil das Heck nur noch am Boden traktion sucht. Hab noch aus dem altem Rad ne 525 lbs rumliegen welche ich dann nochmal testen wollte.

Kamst du mit dem Luftdruck beim DVO nicht ans maximal zulässige Limit?


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Dezember 2018)

Hab mit meinen 80kg eigentlich gar kein Problem.

Klar, dieses ganz satte Gefühl eines DH Dämpfers fehlt. Aber das seh ich eher positiv. Bin auch schon mit Downhillern auf normalen Trails gefahren, das war ziemlich langweilig. Der dpx fühlt sich da deutlich lebhafter an.


----------



## Momocop (8. Dezember 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich fahre sogar nur eine 475 lbs Feder (94-95kg nackig). Ergibt ca. 30% Sag. Am Anfang fühlt sich das nach mehr SAG an weil das Heck nur noch am Boden traktion sucht. Hab noch aus dem altem Rad ne 525 lbs rumliegen welche ich dann nochmal testen wollte.
> 
> Kamst du mit dem Luftdruck beim DVO nicht ans maximal zulässige Limit?



Ja okay vielleicht probier ich erstmal ne 500er, vielleicht haben die DVO Jungs da auch noch einen Tipp. Ich komm in die Richtung des maximal drucks, habe da noch ein bisschen luft. Der Topaz ist schon extrem satt. Fühlt sich schon nach nem Fullsizedämpfer ala X2 oder oder Double Barrel an. 
@Toni Dark 
Ich wollte schon länger gern Mal einen Coil im Range testen, mit den Kugellagern an der Dämpfermount und Stahlfeder müsste es eigentlich ein mega sensibles Ansprechverhalten Geben.


----------



## EVHD (9. Dezember 2018)

An sich kann ich den Float X2 auch nur empfehlen, jedoch sollte man unter 90kg wiegen. (Steht im bikemarkt zu Verkauf )


----------



## pat (10. Dezember 2018)

Das aktuelle Range ist nicht besonders hoch übersetzt und mit 24% auch ausreichend progressiv.

Ich (netto 78kg) komme mit X2, 5 Spacern (=Maximum), 215psi und relativ viel HSC/LSC ganz gut zurecht. Ist aber auch für rumpelige Endurotrails abgestimmt. Für Park und größere Sprünge kann's anders aussehen. 
Ich kenne Leute, die X2, oder andere Luftdämpfer, im Range fahren, wesentlich über 90kg mitbringen, aber keine Probleme damit haben. Sind nicht alle so hart und schnell unterwegs, dass man das so sagen könnte. 

2019 kommen ja paar Modellvarianten serienmässig mit Coil. Und im EWS sind manche auch Coil gefahren. Scheint zu taugen. Hätte zu nem guten Preis an einen Trunnion Deluxe Coil mit Remote kommen können. Hat mich schon gereizt. Aber nachdem ich mit dem X2 sehr zufrieden bin und die Hinterbauperformance nun seit 2 Saisons nie ein limitierender Faktor war, habe ich drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Momocop (10. Dezember 2018)

@pat 

Da hätte ich bei endsprechendem Preis sofort zugeschlagen. Bekomme ja den Jade Recht günstig, aber ein Coil dampfer mit Remote finde ich schon ziemlich nice


----------



## pat (10. Dezember 2018)

@Momocop: Hätte ich das Range neu, hätte ich den Dämpfer gekauft. Fahre meins aber seit 2 Saisons, werde es nächste auch noch fahren und mich dann wohl nach nem Nachfolger umsehen. Für eine Saison macht für mich ein Fahrwerk-Update keinen Sinn. Vor allem wenn das vorhandene gut funktioniert. Deshalb habe ich z.B. auch die Fox 36 nicht auf Grip2 upgegradet.

Möglicherweise kommt per Modelljahr 2020 ein neues Range? Keine Ahnung, ist pure Spekulation. Vom Turnus her könnte nach 2017 bis 19 aber ein Update erfolgen. Ev. auch erst ein Jahr später. Persönlich fände ich ja ein Range HSP sehr genial.  Von mir aus kann man's auch zusätzlich anbieten und Truax nennen.


----------



## Momocop (10. Dezember 2018)

pat schrieb:


> @Momocop: Hätte ich das Range neu, hätte ich den Dämpfer gekauft. Fahre meins aber seit 2 Saisons, werde es nächste auch noch fahren und mich dann wohl nach nem Nachfolger umsehen. Für eine Saison macht für mich ein Fahrwerk-Update keinen Sinn. Vor allem wenn das vorhandene gut funktioniert. Deshalb habe ich z.B. auch die Fox 36 nicht auf Grip2 upgegradet.
> 
> Möglicherweise kommt per Modelljahr 2020 ein neues Range? Keine Ahnung, ist pure Spekulation. Vom Turnus her könnte nach 2017 bis 19 aber ein Update erfolgen. Ev. auch erst ein Jahr später. Persönlich fände ich ja ein Range HSP sehr genial.  Von mir aus kann man's auch zusätzlich anbieten und Truax nennen.



An ein Range HSP habe ich auch schon öfter gedacht. Das Konzept geht meiner Meinung nach beim Aurum auf. Ich denke auch das es 2020 ein Update gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidi1489 (9. Januar 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> An sich kann ich den Float X2 auch nur empfehlen, jedoch sollte man unter 90kg wiegen. (Steht im bikemarkt zu Verkauf )





EVHD schrieb:


> An sich kann ich den Float X2 auch nur empfehlen, jedoch sollte man unter 90kg wiegen. (Steht im bikemarkt zu Verkauf )


Ich verstehe das nicht also ich hab fahr fertig 105kg fahr den x2 mit 2 spacern und 240 psi hsc/lcs relativ offen mit 28% sag beim 16er c7.1



So nun mal was in eigener Sache was für Flaschen halter habt ihr so? Meine feedlock flasche streitet sich mim x2 etwas oder gibt es nen trick?


----------



## KasparZimmer (9. Januar 2019)

Ich haben bei dem Adapter die Löcher versetzt, und dann unten ein Stück gekürzt. Dann passt die große Feedlock ganz OK.

https://www.topeak.com/de/de/products/tri-backup/1094-alt-position-cage-mounts


----------



## Schmidi1489 (9. Januar 2019)

AK70 schrieb:


> Ich haben bei dem Adapter die Löcher versetzt, und dann unten ein Stück gekürzt. Dann passt die große Feedlock ganz OK.
> 
> https://www.topeak.com/de/de/products/tri-backup/1094-alt-position-cage-mounts


Top dank dir


----------



## Spielzeug (9. Januar 2019)

Schmidi1489 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht also ich hab fahr fertig 105kg fahr den x2 mit 2 spacern und 240 psi hsc/lcs relativ offen mit 28% sag beim 16er c7.1
> 
> 
> 
> So nun mal was in eigener Sache was für Flaschen halter habt ihr so? Meine feedlock flasche streitet sich mim x2 etwas oder gibt es nen trick?



Fahr den X2 mit 5 Spacern und ca. 180psi mit 30% Sag bei 108kg. Der fährt sich mit Abstand besser wie der CC DB Air. Wobei ich meinen Monarch Plus RC3 high vol im Kenevo auch super finde =) 220psi bei 30% Sag


----------



## Momocop (11. Januar 2019)

So, Coil Dämpfer ist drin und mit der 500er Feder habe ich etwa 30% Sag.
Bin Mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## EVHD (11. Januar 2019)

Schick, wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## Momocop (11. Januar 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> Schick, wie viel wiegst du?



Etwa 94kg. Mal schauen wie es sich auf dem trail anfühlt, womöglich kommt ne 550er rein


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Januar 2019)

Ich habe ein Range C 7.2 aus 2016, also einen Carbonrahmen der Reihe aus 2015 und 2016.

Meine Bremsscheibe schleift an der Sitzstrebe. Verbaut habe ich eine "normal-große" 180er, sowie die Syntace X-12 Steckachse. Ausschließen kann ich das Hinterrad, denn ich habe verschiedene Hinterräder probiert, mit IS 6-Loch wie auch Centerlock Bremsscheibenbefestigung, sowie unterschiedliche Bremsscheibenhersteller (mit unterschiedlichen Wandstärken der Scheiben): Das gleiche Ergebnis,  linke Sitzstrebe und Bremscheibe haben schleifenden Kontakt.

Zunächst beholfen habe ich mir mit Unterlagscheiben auf der Achse, gleichsam rechts und links, damit das Hinterrad weiterhin zentriert im Hinterbau läuft. Damit komme ich auf eine Achsenbreite von ca. 144mm. Und die Bremsscheibe läuft frei, auch beim Fahren mit Verwindungen des Hinterbaus. Und der Hinterbau selbst ist freigängig beim Einfedern, was ich mit ausgebautem Dämpfer überprüft habe. Es kommt mir nicht so vor, dass der Hinterbau wegen der Maßnahme irgendwie verspannt ist. So weit, so gut....

Für den Einbau des Hinterrads ist das natürlich ein schönes Gefummel, die Scheiben immer wieder einzusetzen. Vielleicht kann ich die Passscheiben auch einkleben....

Hat jemand Rat oder ähnliche Erfahrungen? Im Netz und den Foren habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Und wo bitte gibt es Exploded Views für das Modelljahr 2015/2016?

Danke


----------



## draussen (16. Januar 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> So, Coil Dämpfer ist drin und mit der 500er Feder habe ich etwa 30% Sag.
> Bin Mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt



Da wäre ich an sehr an einer kurzen oderr gerne auch ausführlichen Bewertung des Dämpfers interessiert. Genau den habe ich auch für mein Range 29" im Auge, hatte aber vom Importeur die Info bekommen, dass der Jade Trunnion nicht vor Mitte Februar da sein würde.

Und ich bin mir nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer zum Range und mir passt, wenn man auch mal in den Park möchte, oder das Rad in etwas heftigeren Geläuf laufen lässt. Das Range lässt das ja zu, die Progression gefühlt nicht. Den Monarch SuperDeluxe bringe ich mit der max. Anzahl an Volumenspacern, allerdings ohne GnarDog-Token und ~28% Sag bereits mit beängstigender Regelmäßigigkeit bei Landungen und schnell gefahrenen Kompressionen laut hörbar an die Kotzgrenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (16. Januar 2019)

draussen schrieb:


> Da wäre ich an sehr an einer kurzen oderr gerne auch ausführlichen Bewertung des Dämpfers interessiert. Genau den habe ich auch für mein Range 29" im Auge, hatte aber vom Importeur die Info bekommen, dass der Jade Trunnion nicht vor Mitte Februar da sein würde.
> 
> Und ich bin mir nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer zum Range und mir passt, wenn man auch mal in den Park möchte, oder das Rad in etwas heftigeren Geläuf laufen lässt. Das Range lässt das ja zu, die Progression gefühlt nicht. Den Monarch SuperDeluxe bringe ich mit der max. Anzahl an Volumenspacern, allerdings ohne GnarDog-Token und ~28% Sag bereits mit beängstigender Regelmäßigigkeit bei Landungen und schnell gefahrenen Kompressionen laut hörbar an die Kotzgrenze.



Wenn ich die Tage Mal aufs Rad komme gerne mehr. Allerdings wird es noch was dauern bis ich das Rad Mal wieder im Park fahre - saisonbedingt.
Thema endprogression: du kannst beim Jade den Druck im piggybag verändern, was etwas Einfluss auf die Progression hat, dass hat beim Topaz schon Recht gut funktioniert. 
Hehe, ja habe den Dämpfer über Umwege bekommen. Bin auch gespannt ob mir das alles so auf Dauer passt


----------



## Toni Dark (21. Januar 2019)

draussen schrieb:


> Das Range lässt das ja zu, die Progression gefühlt nicht. Den Monarch SuperDeluxe bringe ich mit der max. Anzahl an Volumenspacern, allerdings ohne GnarDog-Token und ~28% Sag bereits mit beängstigender Regelmäßigigkeit bei Landungen und schnell gefahrenen Kompressionen laut hörbar an die Kotzgrenze.



Geht mir mit dem DPX2 genau gleich. Fährt sich sehr schön, aber Durchschläge gibts durchaus auch mal härtere. Da war ein Maestro Hinterbau doch deutlich progressiver. Insofern dürfte es bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer doch häufiger klingeln.

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/12/04/ext-storia-v3-ext-arma-v3/

Der Dämpfer wäre wahrscheinlich für das Rad ideal. Hydraulischer Bottom Out hab ich von der Dorado sehr gut in Erinnerung.


----------



## Tompfl (11. Februar 2019)

Nachdem ja nun die 2019 Range Modelle (27,5")mit 180mm Gabeln an den Start rollen, werde ich meine 170mm Gabel mal auf 180 umbauen.
Spricht da was dagegen, der 2017 Rahmen sollte ja gleich zum 2019 sein, oder?


----------



## pat (14. Februar 2019)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Nachdem ja nun die 2019 Range Modelle (27,5")Spricht da was dagegen, der 2017 Rahmen sollte ja gleich zum 2019 sein, oder?


Kannst du machen. Rahmen ist gleich. 

Sitzwinkel wird etwas flacher. Wenn du lange Beine hast und mit viel Stützenauszug unterwegs bist, kann das wegen dem ohnehin nicht besonders steilen Sitzwinkel bergauf störend werden. Ich habe den Effekt kompensiert, indem ich den Sattel in der Klemmung ca. 6mm nach vorne geschoben habe. Ist nun ganz vorne im Klemmbereich des Sattelgestells. Bei mir passt das ganz gut.


----------



## Tompfl (18. Februar 2019)

Jep, das mit dem Sitzwinkel ist mir klar, bekomme heute die Gabel zurück und werde morgen mal testen. Zur Not ist ja auch gleich wieder umgebaut.


----------



## Pigeon (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am Lager wechseln fahre ein 2016 Ränge c 7.2 kann mir jemand sagen welche Lager im Hinterbau verbaut sind. Eher klein und sind  vier identische.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (27. Februar 2019)

10*19*5 (6800)


----------



## BassSetAlight (2. März 2019)

Hallo ebenfalls eine schnelle Frage bzgl. dem Range Carbon ab 2017.
Ein Lagerkit für das gesamte Rad hat 6 Stück 6901 (12x24x6) und 6 Stück 6902 (15x28x7) Lager, ist das korrekt?


----------



## Sportiva_84 (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Fährt hier jemand range mit 27.5 räder und 160mm federgabel?
Möchte mir ein range alu 27.5 rahmen aufbauen und habe noch eine pike gabel mit 160mm federweg...
Danke und gruss


----------



## Spielzeug (2. Juni 2019)

Das Range gab es 2013 bis 2016 mit 160mm PIKE so zu kaufen, erst ab 2016 wurde die Lyrik mit 170mm eingebaut.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (3. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Der Range Rahmen wäre von 2018...
Im MTB World Magazin hab ich ein Test gefunden, wo das Range mit 160mm Gabel gefahren und für top befunden wurde. Es wurde allerdings darauf hingewiesen, dass die Bikes für den Verkauf mit 170mm Gabeln ausgeliefert werden... Demnach wohl auch mit weniger Federweg gut fahrbar


----------



## Sportiva_84 (6. Juni 2019)

Fährt hier jemand am Hinterrad einen 2.6 Reifen in einem 2018 Alu Rahmen?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Sportiva_84 (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgende Schraube löse/festziehe? Diese hat nur auf der fotografierten Seite eine Innensechkant Aufnahme...
Bin am Rahmen aufbauen und zwei Lagerabdeckschrauben waren nicht korrekt festgezogen, nun möchte ich alle überprüfen.
Dank und Gruss


----------



## bonusheft (30. Juni 2019)

Die Inbus-Aufnahme gehört zur Schraube und außen ist eine ganz normale Mutter. Zum Lösen/Festziehen brauchst Du also einen passenden Inbus, um die Schraube festzuhalten. Und außen setzt Du dann einen Maulschlüssel an


----------



## BassSetAlight (30. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe da eine Mutter die du mit einem Maulschlüssel fassen kannst, sowie eine Achse die du mit einem Inbus fassen kannst ;-)

Verwende mittleres Loctite und denk an das richtige Drehmoment, ich glaube da waren es 10 oder 12 Nm.

Edit: zu langsam ;-)


----------



## Sportiva_84 (30. Juni 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportiva_84 (4. Juli 2019)

Beim Luftkammerservice habe ich gesehen, dass der RockShox SuperDelux eine 5mm Hubegrenzungsscheibe verbaut hat...
Ist das jemandem bekannt? Möchte einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen und frage mich ob die Begrenzungsscheibe notwendig ist.
Fahre ein Range A7 27,5 2018
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Sportiva_84 (4. Juli 2019)

rot markiert!


----------



## Denni1111 (4. Juli 2019)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Beim Luftkammerservice habe ich gesehen, dass der RockShox SuperDelux eine 5mm Hubegrenzungsscheibe verbaut hat...
> Ist das jemandem bekannt? Möchte einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen und frage mich ob die Begrenzungsscheibe notwendig ist.
> Fahre ein Range A7 27,5 2018
> Danke und Gruss



Ja dadurch wird der Hub auf 60mm begrenzt. 205x60 und 205x65 sind bei RS baugleich. Nur durch das Distanzstück entsteht der unterschiedliche Hub.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (4. Juli 2019)

Danke! Man lernt immer wieder


----------



## pat (15. Juli 2019)

Ist bei meinem Fox X2 genauso. Habe beim Service interessehalber mal ausprobiert, was mit unbegrenzten 65mm wäre. Querstrebe des Hinterbaus schlägt am Sitzrohr an, nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (15. Juli 2019)

Moin Moin zusammen, wenn jemand, jemanden kennt, der gerne eine Range c BJ 2016 in Größe m sucht, darf sich bei mir melden.
Möchte gerne mal 29zoll testen und verkaufe meinen Rahmen daher.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (5. August 2019)

Hallo

Fahre ein Range A7 27,5 und möchte ein RockShox SuperDeluxe Coil einbauen.

Gewicht mit Ausrüstung: 78kg
Fahre kein Park mit grossen Sprüngen und Drops aber alles was man auf Trails in den Alpen antrifft

Tipps für die Federhärte?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Lantern (8. August 2019)

pat schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem Fox X2 genauso. Habe beim Service interessehalber mal ausprobiert, was mit unbegrenzten 65mm wäre. Querstrebe des Hinterbaus schlägt am Sitzrohr an, nicht empfehlenswert!


Hallo, ich habe mir gerade einen Fox DPX2 mit 57,5mm Hub bestellt (Bikemarkt). Kannst du mir sagen ob es kompliziert ist den Spacer da rauszuholen?
VG
Martin


----------



## Momocop (8. August 2019)

Lantern schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir gerade einen Fox DPX2 mit 57,5mm Hub bestellt (Bikemarkt). Kannst du mir sagen ob es kompliziert ist den Spacer da rauszuholen?
> VG
> Martin



Du musst den spacer nicht nur rausholen, sondern gegen einen 5mm spacer tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (8. August 2019)

Lantern schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir gerade einen Fox DPX2 mit 57,5mm Hub bestellt (Bikemarkt). Kannst du mir sagen ob es kompliziert ist den Spacer da rauszuholen?
> VG
> Martin



Fox verbaut 2,5mm und 5mm spacer beim DPX2. Einfach mit einem Seitenschneider den 2,5mm Spacer entfernen und fertig ist die Kiste. Hab auch einen DPX2 aus einem Transition gekauft und so umgebaut.


----------



## Lantern (8. August 2019)

Vielen Dank, also muss ich keinen Spacer dazukaufen!


----------



## Lantern (8. August 2019)

Könnte mir jemand noch einen haltbaren Steuersatz empfehlen, da gibt es einfach zu viel Auswahl.... Soll einfach solide und haltbar sein, kein Bling Bling. Maße sind beim Range 
*ZS44/28,6 - ZS56/40.*
Muss ich den Lower Headset Stack mit 3,2mm beachten?
VG


----------



## Spielzeug (8. August 2019)

Lantern schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand noch einen haltbaren Steuersatz empfehlen, da gibt es einfach zu viel Auswahl.... Soll einfach solide und haltbar sein, kein Bling Bling. Maße sind beim Range
> *ZS44/28,6 - ZS56/40.*
> Muss ich den Lower Headset Stack mit 3,2mm beachten?
> VG



Verbaue immer Cane Creek Steuersätze und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Michi82 (9. August 2019)

Schau mal bei tfttuned , spring calculator





						Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
					

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike




					www.tftuned.com
				







Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fahre ein Range A7 27,5 und möchte ein RockShox SuperDeluxe Coil einbauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denni1111 (27. August 2019)

Gebe meinen Fox X2 Factory ab. Falls jemand Interesse hat. Passend ab 2017. Einbaumaß 205x60.






						Dämpfer: 829 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 829 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (13. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

Hab ein Norco Ranger c7.2 Baujahr 2016 würde jetzt gerne auf 1x12 umbauen welche Kurbel passt denn da. Bzw. Meint ihr es macht mehr Sinn meine 2x10 xt Kurbel auf einfach umzubauen falls das geht.
Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Spielzeug (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahr in meinem 2016er Range eine Eagle GX, Kurbel ist imme noch die X0 da hab ich nur das Blatt gewechselt.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Kit-Modell-2018-p58999/black-10-50-o69408595/

Weiss nicht ob man die XT auch auf 12 Fach Umbauen kann... Ansonsten Kurbeln die passen gibts im Markt ohne Ende.

lg


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Pigeon (16. Dezember 2019)

Okay Kurbel hab ich jetzt auf eBay geschlossen, Kettenblatt würde ich gerne ein 28er fahren, lange Anstiege in den Alpen. 
Empfehlungen? 
Muss ich was mit Offset kaufen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Pigeon (16. Dezember 2019)

Direct mount


----------



## Spielzeug (16. Dezember 2019)

6mm Offset bei Sram


----------



## toxictwin (24. Dezember 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> So, Coil Dämpfer ist drin und mit der 500er Feder habe ich etwa 30% Sag.
> Bin Mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt


@Momocop Wie läuft denn der Jade Coil Dämpfer im Norco?
Diese Kombi hätte ich auch vor...
Kannst du was zum Gegenhalt im mittleen Federweg sagen?
Und wie der Rebound arbeitet, auch zum Einstellbereich?
GRuß
Andreas


----------



## Momocop (24. Dezember 2019)

toxictwin schrieb:


> @Momocop Wie läuft denn der Jade Coil Dämpfer im Norco?
> Diese Kombi hätte ich auch vor...
> Kannst du was zum Gegenhalt im mittleen Federweg sagen?
> Und wie der Rebound arbeitet, auch zum Einstellbereich?
> ...



Ich bin den Jade ein paar Monate im Range gefahren und danach hat das Rad ein Freund übernommen.

Ich hatte nach der 7. Ausfahrt einen defekt und der Dämpfer wurde von Cosmic repariert. 
Von der Performance her hat mich der Dämpfer sehr überzeugt. Der Einstellbereich ist groß und die Änderungen sind nachvollziehbar. Mein Kumpel ist das Rad mit dem Jade letzte Saison bei einigen Rennen gefahren und hat auch nichts zu meckern.

Allerdings waren von dem defekt definitiv mehrere Dämpfer betroffen und es könnte sein das du den Service Recht früh nutzen musst.


----------



## toxictwin (24. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Werde den evtl auch besorgen. Hoffe die Probleme sind mittlerweile gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ne kurze Frage zu meinem 2016 Norco Range, Größe M.
Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp was für ne Trinkflasche ich da ran bekomme? Dachte an Fidlock. Die haben mir dann auch Maße geschickt. Mein Meterstab sagt mir leider, dass die nicht passen.

Danke schonmal für die Tipps!

LG
Timo


----------



## tical2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Jetzt habe ich vermutlich doch selber die Antwort gefunden. Diese Universalhalterung, die man nicht an den beiden Schrauben fest machen muss scheint die Lösung zu sein...


----------



## Lantern (20. Juli 2020)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ne kurze Frage zu meinem 2016 Norco Range, Größe M.
> Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp was für ne Trinkflasche ich da ran bekomme? Dachte an Fidlock. Die haben mir dann auch Maße geschickt. Mein Meterstab sagt mir leider, dass die nicht passen.
> ...



Norco Range in L


----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## maece78 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Norco Besitzer, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen und da bei Mountain Love über die Range 2017  - 2019 Rahmen gestolpert und hängen geblieben. Preislich würden dies mir gut passen. Alternativ habe ich noch das Ripmo AF und das Propain Tyee CF im Kopf. Diese sind aber beide etwas teurer.
Was meint ihr, kann das Range da noch mithalten? Ich suche ein Bike für den Alpinen Einsatz. Z.B. den Trans Alp Epic Trail in Davos. Also Runter mit Reserven, hoch ohne dem Gefühl nur den Dämpfer zu beschäftigen. Bikepark darf es auch mal sein, jedoch ohne die grossen Sprünge. Die Technisch verbockten Wanderwege sind mehr mein Revier.


----------



## Michi82 (25. Juli 2020)

Hi,
das Range kann da aufjedenfall mithalten. Ich würde meins gegen keins der beiden oben genannten eintauschen wollen, dafür funktioniert der Hinterbau meiner Meinung zu gut. Finde das das Range  generell kaum/wenig Beachtung findet. 
Es ist ein sehr gutes Enduro


----------



## maece78 (25. Juli 2020)

Danke für deinen Imput. Hört sich doch gut an. Wie verhält sich den das Heck bei Zwischenspurts im Wiegetritt? Und wie beim Pedalieren ohne Dämpfer Lockout.


----------



## Michi82 (25. Juli 2020)

Also ich habe mein Dämpfer Lockout nie drinne, da es für mein Empfinden sich gut pedalieren lässt. Hatte nie das Bedürfnis den reinmachen.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass du mit einem Range nix falsch machst und du Dir kein schlechten Rahmen holst.


----------



## KasparZimmer (26. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich überlege mein 2018 Range 29er mit einer 170 mm Gabel auszustatten. Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem veränderten Fahrverhalten sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (27. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand mit welchem Offset die Gabeln von den Kompletträdern geliefert wurden (650b)? In der Norco Datenbank steht nur der Gabeltyp.


----------



## Batzbohrer (27. Juli 2020)

In meinem 2017er C7.3 ist eine Yari mit 42mm Offset verbaut.
Laut Datenblatt 44mm Offset.
Sh. Anhang Zeile 7 Fork Length (MAX/Offset)


----------



## maece78 (1. August 2020)

Habe mir nun den Norco Range C1 2018 Rahmen bestellt. Nun habe ich aber noch 2 Fragen.

Als Gabel habe ich eine Manitou Mezzer. Diese kann ich von 140-180mm einstellen. Norco hat ja schon mit 160 und 170mm ausgeliefert. Welches Mass würdet ihr als Basis einstellen?

Frage 2 ist etwas offener. Ich bevorzuge aus privaten Gründen gerne Manitou. Da gibt es aber nur den Mara (nicht Mara Pro) Dämpfer in der 205x60 Grösse. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der Dämpfer das auch aushält. steht ja XC in der Beschreibung. Alternativ stellt sich dann die generelle Frage Air oder Coil. Was mein ihr dazu?
Zum Mara frage ich auch mal noch im Manitou tread.


----------



## zrk (2. August 2020)

maece78 schrieb:


> Habe mir nun den Norco Range C1 2018 Rahmen bestellt. Nun habe ich aber noch 2 Fragen.
> 
> Als Gabel habe ich eine Manitou Mezzer. Diese kann ich von 140-180mm einstellen. Norco hat ja schon mit 160 und 170mm ausgeliefert. Welches Mass würdet ihr als Basis einstellen?
> 
> ...



Vorne würde ich 170 empfehlen da das den Lenkwinkel etwas abflacht was mir persönlich besser gefällt.

Dämpfer auf jeden Fall Coil. Bin jahrelang mit Manitou McLeod Air gefahren und war nie richtig begeistert. Jetzt mit Vivid coil, tausendmal besser!


----------



## maece78 (3. August 2020)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Werde die Mezzer auf 170mm einstellen. 
Gibt es den Vivid den in 205x60? Habe den in dieser Grösse nicht gefunden. Alternativ wäre es dann ja der RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RCT. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob es ein Coil wird.
Was gefällt dir den am Coil besser?


----------



## tical2000 (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal wieder ne Frage. Mir hat es das Schaltauge inklusive Schraube zum Teufel.
Ersatzschraube ist ja im Rahmen. Nur bei mir nicht 🙈
Jetzt will ich eine bestellen. Aber welche Länge?








						Syntace Shop
					






					www.syntace.com
				



Die haben 4 Längen. 
Idee war natürlich die alte zu messen. Aber irgendwie scheint mir da mal gepfuscht worde zu sein (sie sieht abgesägt aus). Könnt sein, dass der Vorbesitzer ne zu lange hatte und das Ding einfach gekürzt hat.
Danke und viele Grüße,
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (13. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## microbat (13. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Februar 2021)

Kommt von Norco 2021 ein neues Range?
29er mit 170mm?
Was meint ihr?
Gruß Marco


----------



## DaveGo (1. August 2021)

Hey,

wer wird sich das Norco Range 2022 bestellen. 

Kennt ihr Händler wo man das Rad sich mal anschauen und dann auch kaufen kann?

Grüße


----------



## Allseasonbiker (30. Oktober 2021)

Bike 24 hat jetzt das C3 in M und L auf Lager.


----------



## DaveGo (31. Oktober 2021)

Suche den rahmen!
Grüße


----------



## DaveGo (15. November 2021)

bei Bike24 ist nix mehr im Angebot. Wird wohl nicht geliefert


----------



## moudi (2. Dezember 2021)

Das Warten hat ein Ende😁


----------



## DaveGo (2. Dezember 2021)

Woher haste den?

Meiner ist auch da, muss noch abholen.

Welche Größe? Ich hab L bestellt

Wo wohnst du? Also Land reicht

Grüße


----------



## moudi (2. Dezember 2021)

Schweiz,Grösse L ende Juni bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (18. Dezember 2021)

Größe M vom rahmen bei zweiradstadl im allgäu verfügbar


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2021)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Größe M vom rahmen bei zweiradstadl im allgäu verfügbar


Hat da zufällig jemand ein Gewicht?  mich würde der Rahmen im Vergleich zu meinem Bike interessieren....


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Dezember 2021)

@zec 

Sag es ihnen!


----------



## zec (30. Dezember 2021)

Hihi   .
Also, habe heute mein C2 in Größe "S" erhalten  🤩 :




Das Serienbike hat sein Gewicht:




Nachdem ich einiges umbauen werde, habe ich es heute auch schon zerlegt und habe somit das Gewicht des Rahmens inkl.:

Dämpfer (mit 400er Feder)
Steuersatz
DUB Innenlager
Steckachse
Leitungen für Schaltung und Sattelstütze
SRAM Code R HR-Bremse




Sprich, ohne HR-Bremse, Innenlager und Züge sind wir bei ca. 5,2kg


----------



## zec (30. Dezember 2021)

5,2kg also fürs Rahmen-Komplettpaket:

Dämpfer mit Feder
Steuersatz
Steckachse
MRP Kettenführung


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Dezember 2021)

zec schrieb:


> 5,2kg also fürs Rahmen-Komplettpaket:
> 
> Dämpfer mit Feder
> Steuersatz
> ...


Echt Männer brauchen sowas! 
Und echte Männer weinen nicht (im Uphill)!


----------



## DaveGo (30. Dezember 2021)

zec schrieb:


> 5,2kg also fürs Rahmen-Komplettpaket:
> 
> Dämpfer mit Feder
> Steuersatz
> ...


Das ist schwer^^


----------



## DaveGo (31. Dezember 2021)

So meins ist auch fertig und heute war die erste Ausfahrt mit ner Minirunde, da ich noch leicht krank bin.

Bergauf ist es mega. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel fährt es sich trotz dem höheren Gewichts besser als mein enduro. Es wippt nix. Hab ne Sprindex Feder drinne die ich auf 590 eingestellt habe. Sag habe ich nicht gestestet da nur Ründchen gefahren. Ausführliche tests folgen.

Bergab konnte ich noch nicht testen, da wir nicht zum "Spot" gefahren sind sondern nur nen Ründchen über Forstwege.

Was auffällt ist, ist dass das Rad vom Gefühl sehr kurz daherkommt. Im Verlgiech zu meinem Mondraker oder Speci fühlt es sich um Welten kürzer beim Pedalieren an. Frage mich ob ich Xl hätte wählen sollen bei Körperhöhe 180 cm.


----------



## zec (1. Januar 2022)

So, nach dem Umbau sieht es gleich besser aus 😁 :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (1. Januar 2022)

Nice!


----------



## moudi (2. Januar 2022)

Da passen die Reifen farblich mal richtig gut!


----------



## zec (2. Januar 2022)

Danke sehr! War ein Versuch mit den Skinwall-Contis, aber passt bei dieser Rahmenfarbe tatsächlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Januar 2022)

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung woher man ein 2022er Rahmenkit bekommen könnte?


----------



## DaveGo (2. Januar 2022)

Biste spät dran. Mountainlove, indiansummercycle in der Schweiz.

Würde alle Norco Händler abtelefonieren.


----------



## zec (2. Januar 2022)

Hab mein C2 auch über Mountainlove bestellt - bereits im Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Januar 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Biste spät dran.


Die Raddiebe haben halt erst im Herbst zugeschlagen.

Ich hätte es bei einem großen Onlinehändler bekommen sollen, aber die komplette Range Reihe wurde aus dem Shop gestrichen.

Vermutlich wirds nichts vor 2023.


----------



## DaveGo (2. Januar 2022)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Die Raddiebe haben halt erst im Herbst zugeschlagen.
> 
> Ich hätte es bei einem großen Onlinehändler bekommen sollen, aber die komplette Range Reihe wurde aus dem Shop gestrichen.
> 
> Vermutlich wirds nichts vor 2023.


Welche Größe brauchst du? Bei insta würde ich auch gucken, manchmal machen Shops werbung.


----------



## DaveGo (3. Januar 2022)

meins wiegt 16,7 kg. Habe aber hinten nen Exo + reifen installiert. Gr. L


----------



## zec (3. Januar 2022)

Habe heute übrigens entdeckt, dass bei meinem Range die Züge durch Schaumstoffhüllen gezogen worden sind um Geräusche zu vermeiden  .
Ich finde es ja bisher generell ein sehr leises Bike. Habe auch einen ziemlich dezenten Freilauf und die Abrollgeräusche der Reifen überwiegen. Finde ich sehr angenehm.


----------



## DaveGo (3. Januar 2022)

Hab meinen Bremszug auch in geräuschhemmenden Überwurf gehüllt.

Das bike ist tatsächlich eher ruhig. Mal sehen wie sich der idler im Verlauf noch entwickelt. Gut die Kette ölen und den idler. Ich mag es auch eher nur die reifen zu hören beim Fahren.

Beim pedalieren hört man den idler jedoch schon sehr leicht...also ein feines surren.


----------



## moudi (4. Januar 2022)

@zec 
Empfindest Du den Sitzstreben Schutz nicht als laut? War mir beim Testbike aufgefallen und habe auch schon welche gesehen die dort das VHS Tape hingemacht haben aus diesm Grund....Bin meins leider immer noch nicht gefahren,ist eher grad Skifahren angesagt hier:/


----------



## DaveGo (4. Januar 2022)

Hab das VHS Tape da. werde es erstmal mit dem normalen Schutz testen und dann VHS draufmachen.

moudi wirst du die Swiss Enduro Series mitfahren?


----------



## zec (4. Januar 2022)

@moudi: Bisher wäre mir dieser Schutz nicht negativ aufgefallen. War mit dem Bike aber noch nicht auf richtig ruppigen Trails unterwegs - bei uns hat es ebenfalls viel Schnee.


----------



## moudi (5. Januar 2022)

@DaveGo 
Eher nicht...Aber mal so ein Rennen würde mich schon reizen dieses Jahr wenns der Terminkalender zulässt...
Du?


----------



## DaveGo (5. Januar 2022)

Gucke ob ich was organisieren kann. Z.b. Lenzerheide. 1 würde ich aus fun mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (8. Januar 2022)

Habe heute mal den Serien-LRS des C2 zerlegt und abgewogen:
VR - 938g
HR - 1068g
Schläuche - je 240g

Der LRS ist mit einem Tubelessband ausgestattet und die Tubelessventile liegen bei, sowie eine 200ml-Flasche Tubelessmilch.


----------



## zec (30. Januar 2022)

Mit ein bisschen ziehen und drücken, haben im Rahmendreieck des "S"-Rahmens eine große Trinkflasche, die OneUp-Pumpe und ein Reserveschlauch Platz   . Möglich macht es das Wolftooth B-RAD System, mit dem ich den Flaschenhalter um einige Zentimeter nach unten verschoben habe. Nachdem sich der Dämpfer fast nicht bewegt, funktioniert das .


----------



## zec (30. Januar 2022)

Mittlerweile habe ich doch die ZEB drinnen. Konnte das Bike am Schöckl testen und habe dabei auch die Federgabeln getauscht. Mit der ZEB fährt sich der Hobel noch einmal mächtiger und die 44mm Offset passen meiner Meinung nach gut zur Geometrie. Das Bike hat damit eine gute Balance zwischen Laufruhe und Wendigkeit.


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen ziehen und drücken, haben im Rahmendreieck des "S"-Rahmens eine große Trinkflasche, die OneUp-Pumpe und ein Reserveschlauch Platz   . Möglich macht es das Wolftooth B-RAD System, mit dem ich den Flaschenhalter um einige Zentimeter nach unten verschoben habe. Nachdem sich der Dämpfer fast nicht bewegt, funktioniert das .


Aber fummel mal den Geometrie Aufkleber ab, oder liest du gern ab und zu bei fahren? 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem B Rad system. Das funktioniert ja auch noch wien spacer und schafft nach oben hin Platz. Coole Sache. Ist evtl auch was für den toolmount an meinem Optic*💡*


----------



## zec (30. Januar 2022)

Haha, den habe ich mittlerweile schon entfernt   .


----------



## DaveGo (30. Januar 2022)

Erst paar runden gedreht. Der hinterbau ist super smooth und bei mir sicherlich noch nicht perfekt eingestellt.
Vollgewicht raceready wird 17,5 sein mit dd reifen und frischer milch vorne und hinten. Aktuell 16,5 mit exo + hinten.


----------



## zec (1. Februar 2022)

Hinterbau ist echt super! Das Bike liegt einfach leise und satt am Trail.
Habe den Dämpfer laut Empfehlung der Norco-Homepage eingestellt und das passt aktuell sehr gut - schluckfreudig und doch poppig. Mir ist bei den Abfahrten vor allem aufgefallen, dass meine Beine deutlich weniger schnell ermüden.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Februar 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist echt super! Das Bike liegt einfach leise und satt am Trail.
> Habe den Dämpfer laut Empfehlung der Norco-Homepage eingestellt und das passt aktuell sehr gut - schluckfreudig und doch poppig. Mir ist bei den Abfahrten vor allem aufgefallen, dass meine Beine deutlich weniger schnell ermüden.


Jo das ride aligned von norco ist gut. Fand die Einstellungen auch direkt sehr passend.


----------



## DaveGo (15. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo das ride aligned von norco ist gut. Fand die Einstellungen auch direkt sehr passend.


Hast du auch nen range?

Zeig mal fotos

Ja bin foto geil^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (16. Februar 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Hast du auch nen range?
> 
> Zeig mal fotos
> 
> Ja bin foto geil^^


Nope leider nur n Optic.  Das range ist mir, für das Gebotene UVP auch zu teuer.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (24. Februar 2022)

C2 Größe M für 6,5 bei Brügelmann/Fahrrad.de. Da gibts ja auch ab und zu 10% Gutscheine (gibt sogar aktuell einen im Forum).









						Norco Bicycles Range C2 29" braun günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Norco Bicycles Range C2 29" braun ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## jokoklaas (5. April 2022)

Falls jemand gerade sucht:




__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1540 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1540 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rick7 (5. April 2022)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Falls jemand gerade sucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du solltest dazu schreiben nach nur "6 Tagen Finale" 🤭

Is es zu viel Panzer oder warum verkaufst es? Bzw was darf statt dessen bleiben. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## jokoklaas (5. April 2022)

Waren nur 3 davon in Finale.

Ich hatte das Range und ein Optic. Das ganze wird jetzt durch ein Rocky Mountain Instinct(Altitude) ersetzt.
Das Range ist der Wahnsinn bergab. Hatte noch nie so ein krasses Aha Erlebnis. Es klettert übrigens auch angenehm, aber halt nicht schnell. Ist aber halt auch nicht gerade das leichteste Rad. Ich wollte ursprünglich ein kürzeres Rad, da ich nicht der größte mit 1,70m bin und so werden die Räder eben durch das Rocky ersetzt.


----------



## DaveGo (5. April 2022)

Altitude ist auch ein geiles bike. Bin es im direkten Vergleich zum Norco gefahren. 

Norco gefiel mir am Ende einen ticken besser  Auch wegen dem Aussehen^^. Finde es einfach nur Brutal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (9. Mai 2022)

Norco range rahmen bei mountainlove in allen Größen verfügbar.


----------



## zec (10. Mai 2022)

Alle Größen, außer "S"   .


----------



## O.Springer (26. Mai 2022)

Servus zusammen. Nun ist es mir endlich auch passiert, mein 2016er Range c7.1 ist an der Schweissnaht der linken Kettenstrebe gerissen. 
Hat da jemand erfahrung mit ersatzteilen bzw reparatur?

Gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## Spielzeug (29. Mai 2022)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Nun ist es mir endlich auch passiert, mein 2016er Range c7.1 ist an der Schweissnaht der linken Kettenstrebe gerissen.
> Hat da jemand erfahrung mit ersatzteilen bzw reparatur?
> 
> Gruss aus der Pfalz


Frag dein Norco Händler. Evt. bekommst du noch eine auf Garantie. Hat bei mir problemlos geklappt. Die wollten nicht mal das Bike sehen. Ich hab nur Rahmennummer angegeben und Ersatz bekommen.
Da meine in Kanada (Whistler) gebrochen ist, habe ich noch vor Ort eine neue bekommen. 

lg


----------



## zec (20. Juli 2022)

Hab mal neue Reifen aufgezogen, diesmal mit Cushcore hinten. Das Range lässt einen so erbarmungslos draufhalten, dass ich mir hinten letztens die DD-Karkasse durchgestanzt habe. Eigentlich gehören da ja Reifen mit DH-Karkasse rauf  . Mittlerweile kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten: Das Range ist von meinen bisherigen Bikes das mit der besten Abfahrtsperformance. Und dabei ist es auch noch relativ wendig und der Hinterbau hat trotz seiner Schluckfreudigkeit auch noch einen guten Popp - einfach top!
Die Einspeichqualität des Serien-LRS bei meinem C2 ist dafür sehr mies. Hatte ihn für ein paar Bikeparktage montiert und musste dauernd lockere Speichen nachziehen.


----------



## moudi (21. Juli 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten: Das Range ist von meinen bisherigen Bikes das mit der besten Abfahrtsperformance. Und dabei ist es auch noch relativ wendig und der Hinterbau hat trotz seiner Schluckfreudigkeit auch noch einen guten Popp - einfach top!


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe meine 38 noch auf 180 umgebaut, passt für mich grad noch besser dazu. Und trotz des Gewicht pedaliert es sich auch echt gut, halt einfach gemütlich. Bei technischen Uphills hingegen ist es der Hammer, hätte ich so nicht erwartet...Ich fahre verblockte Uphills wo ich mit dem Megatower absteigen musste


----------



## DaveGo (21. Juli 2022)

Hi,

Welche federhärten fahrt ihr so?

Bin auch zufrieden. Uphills pedaliere ich auch ohne probs. Technisch nicht getestet. 

Der idler braucht letztendlich nur pflege. Das bike hält gut und es knackt nix.


----------



## zec (22. Juli 2022)

@moudi: Du hast gleich die richtige Karkasse am HR verbaut - sehr gut   ! Ja, der Grip auf Trails bergauf ist mir auch positiv aufgefallen. Aber lieber sitzen bleiben und gleichmäßig kurbeln. Attacke bergauf macht das Bike nicht wirklich mit .

@DaveGo: Habe mich an die Empfehlung von Norco gehalten und bei mir passt das wunderbar. Habe fahrbereit ca. 65kg und eine 400er Feder drinnen. Damit habe ich 29% Sag - passt super.


----------



## moudi (10. August 2022)

Frage in die Runde...
Habt Ihr mal die Lager an eurem Range kontrolliert? Hatte in letzter Zeit immer mehr das Gefühl dass mein Hinterbau unsensibel ist. Hatte zuerst den Dämpfer im Verdacht, habe aber dann festgestellt dass die Lager am Yoke komplett fest waren. Auch die anderen Lager laufen nicht mehr so wie sie sollten...Ist schon übel wenn ich denke wie wenig ich das Bike bis jetzt gefahren bin


----------



## DaveGo (10. August 2022)

Nicht kontrolliert.

Aber das gleiche wurde bei pinkbike im forum just berichtet. 

Leider.

Die lager am joke waren ja bei theloamwolf (youtube) auch total im eimer und das bike lief dadurch schlecht. 

Werde es mal kontrollieren wobei ich selber wenn ich daran denke das ganze ding auseinanderzubauen und die lager zu wechseln, abkotzen könnte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (10. August 2022)

Mein Händler hat mir da jetzt 2 neue Lager reingemacht und meinte der Lagersitz vom Yoke war zu eng,wie auch immer...
Ich befürchte dass ich den Rahmen ende Jahr dem Händler bringe für neue Lager und dann ab in den Bikemarkt😆 Zuviele unschöne Details an dem Rahmen für mich. Oder ich bin einfach verwöhnt von meinen letzten 2 Bikes...Sehr schade, weil fahren tuts sich eigentlich unglaublich gut!!


----------



## DaveGo (10. August 2022)

moudi schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir da jetzt 2 neue Lager reingemacht und meinte der Lagersitz vom Yoke war zu eng,wie auch immer...
> Ich befürchte dass ich den Rahmen ende Jahr dem Händler bringe für neue Lager und dann ab in den Bikemarkt😆 Zuviele unschöne Details an dem Rahmen für mich. Oder ich bin einfach verwöhnt von meinen letzten 2 Bikes...Sehr schade, weil fahren tuts sich eigentlich unglaublich gut!!


Sehe mich da auch. Nur muss gucken dass es nachschub gibt


----------



## lilo90 (12. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe ein Range c7.2 Jahrgang 2015 und bin super zufrieden damit. Nun bin ich mir aber am überlegen ob es sich lohnt eine neue Gabel und Dämpfer zu verbauen da der Rahmen noch in einem super zustand ist und ich nicht direkt ein neues Bike kaufen möchte.. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit einem upgrade von 160 auf 170mm? Kann dies bedenkenlos gemacht werden oder ratet ihr davon ab? 
Besten Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüsse Livio


----------



## Batzbohrer (17. August 2022)

lilo90 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit einem upgrade von 160 auf 170mm? Kann dies bedenkenlos gemacht werden oder ratet ihr davon ab?


Hallo,
Praxiserfahrung habe ich keine, aber lt. den Technischen Daten (sh. Anlage Zeile 7, Fork Length) ist für das 2016er Modell, welches meiner Meinung nach noch der selbe Rahmen sein müsste, eine Gabellänge von 562mm freigegeben. Dies müsste einer 170er Gabel entsprechen.


----------



## lilo90 (22. August 2022)

Salüüü, vielen dank füe die Info, werde ich vermutlich einfach ausprobieren 
Lg


----------



## zrk (22. August 2022)

2016er Modelle gab es definitiv auch serienmäßig mit 170mm Gabel


----------



## Toni Dark (9. Oktober 2022)

lilo90 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe ein Range c7.2 Jahrgang 2015 und bin super zufrieden damit. Nun bin ich mir aber am überlegen ob es sich lohnt eine neue Gabel und Dämpfer zu verbauen da der Rahmen noch in einem super zustand ist und ich nicht direkt ein neues Bike kaufen möchte.. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit einem upgrade von 160 auf 170mm? Kann dies bedenkenlos gemacht werden oder ratet ihr davon ab?
> Besten Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüsse Livio


Hab das so ungefähr gemacht. Mein Dämpfer war einfach undicht, dann habe ich einen DHX Coil mit 62.5mm Hub eingebaut, statt der 60mm Hub die Original drin sind. Macht bei dem Übersetzungsverhältnis wahrscheinlich ca. einen Zentimeter mehr Federweg.

Heute mit Absicht einen Drop zu weit gesprungen. Federgabel komplett durchgeschlagen, Hinterbau hat sich auch sehr durch angefühlt (durch den Gummianschlag bei den Stahlfederdämpfern merkt man das ja nicht so deutlich wie bei den Luftdämpfern.). Da schleift absolut nix. Dürfte also kein Problem sein mit den 62.5mm Hub in einem Stahlfederdämpfer:





Achtung, die Aussagen bezieht sich auf den 29" Alu-Rahmen und zwar in der Größe L. Beim Range wachsen ja die Kettenstreben mit. Dadurch habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das dann bei einem Rahmen in den anderen Größen aussieht. Auch bei einem Luftdämpfer mit 62.5mm Hub würde ich zuerst mal ohne Luft prüfen ob genug Platz ist.


----------



## Stylo77 (21. Oktober 2022)

moudi schrieb:


> 😆 Zuviele unschöne Details an dem Rahmen für mich.


welche wären das ?


----------



## moudi (21. Oktober 2022)

Die ganze Zugführung, weiche Alubolzen und Schrauben, (zu)viele exponierte und nicht zusätzlich abgedichtet Lager, so sachen halt. Und der finish war zumindest bei meinem Rahmen auch nicht wirklich toll leider.Aber bergab schon ein geiles Ding. Wenns mal etwas überarbeitet wieder kommt würd ichs wohl wieder kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (9. Dezember 2022)

ich versuchs mal hier ...
suche:
Untere Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau für Norco Range 2018

da meine Querstrebe gerissen ist


----------



## Rick7 (10. Dezember 2022)

longsome schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal hier ...
> suche:
> Untere Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau für Norco Range 2018
> 
> da meine Querstrebe gerissen ist


Norco Support is schwierig? Was sagen die denn dazu? Glaube die, die was können sitzen in der Schweiz. Indian bikes oder so...


----------



## DaveGo (10. Dezember 2022)

indiansummercycles


----------



## longsome (Samstag um 10:11)

Die reagieren nicht. 

Ziemlich enttäuschend Norco. 
Norco ist für mich als Marke sowas von raus.


----------



## DaveGo (Samstag um 14:58)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht. Sry….


----------



## Rick7 (Samstag um 18:25)

longsome schrieb:


> Die reagieren nicht.
> 
> Ziemlich enttäuschend Norco.
> Norco ist für mich als Marke sowas von raus.



Das ist tatsächlich n Thema. Hatte fürs Optic auch echt Probleme ein Ersatz Schaltauge zu bekommen. Verstehe ich echt nicht dass man die Marke hierzulande so pusht und es keinen vernünftigen Deutschland (oder halt europäischen) Vertrieb gibt. Ein kleiner Vertrieb in der Schweiz (Preise, Versandkosten, nicht EU etc.) ist da halt nicht adäquat.

Allerdings kanns halt auch einfach am Betriebsurlaub über Weihnachten / Neujahr liegen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batzbohrer (Sonntag um 11:22)

longsome schrieb:


> Die reagieren nicht


Wer reagiert nicht? Indian Summer? Ich würde dort einmal anrufen. Mir haben die vor einiger Zeit relativ unkompliziert mit Kleinteilen ausgeholfen.
Eine weitere Adresse, welche einen Versuch wert ist, wäre www.mountainlove.de. Dort am besten auch telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche...


----------

